# Plates log



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Thought I may aswell start a log as I have only been to the gym once since the end of my cycle (3weeks ago) from being ill and catching stuff, so starting back Monday with training and diet properly and a log for a bit of motivation..

So stats are 5ft 7"

weight 11st 4 (last week, will weigh in again tomorrow)

c0ck length just shy of 10" (obviously)

training is unknown at the moment as I'm thinking of doing a 5 day split training one muscle a day..

or doing a full body workout 3x a week

will see how I go tomorrow anyway but advice if anyone wants to chime in..

diet is going to be sitting around 2500 cals a day using myfitnesspal and adjust where needed..

my main goal is to try keep the weight I am now really as my next cycle will be a cut using test400 and tren..

so I am meant to be starting my pct tomorrow but I am seriously considering waiting another week and starting my next cycle, in hindsight I should have just cruised, anyway decisions to make.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> In for this bud got any doubts or anything get in touch pal :thumb:


cheers buddy, will do..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sunday dinner done in..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Sunday dinner done in..
> 
> View attachment 116578


I like your plate, plate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

2500?

I have that before dinnertime!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mrwright said:


> 2500?
> 
> I have that before dinnertime!


So do I, but I weigh over 4 stone more than him.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

count me in, good luck pal


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Im only a short ar5e too, but I'm starting at 2500 and adjusting where I need to I'm looking to maintain really and I don't know my maintenance cals..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

In mate, you seem a good guy, I'll follow this!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Best of luck to ya bud, couldn't recommend cruising highly enough.

Found a lot of success 2x3 day splits and switch one workout for shoulders, then carry the missed workout onto the following week.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In

gaylord


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

herb said:


> count me in, good luck pal





AgoSte said:


> In mate, you seem a good guy, I'll follow this!





FelonE said:


> In
> 
> gaylord


cheers girls :thumb:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Best of luck to ya bud, couldn't recommend cruising highly enough.
> 
> Found a lot of success 2x3 day splits and switch one workout for shoulders, then carry the missed workout onto the following week.


cheers mate, yeh wish I had done it now..

going to go with the 5 day split, never done it before so going to give it a go for a month see how i get on with it, cheers bud


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Knew this was coming!!

im in ya binge drinking slut :bounce:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Smitch said:


> So do I, but I weigh over 4 stone more than him.


just shy o 6 more

But i start eeating at 4am too which helps


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Knew this was coming!!
> 
> im in ya binge drinking slut :bounce:


cheers bud

Ey, im a social drinker


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm In too

as long as there is no too much **** talk in here


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm In too
> 
> as long as there is no too much **** talk in here


good man


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> I'm In too
> 
> as long as there is no too much **** talk in here


is that me out then?? :crying:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> is that me out then?? :crying:


you outed yourself long time ago mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> you outed yourself long time ago mate


And here was me thinking I'm discreet!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> And here was me thinking I'm discreet!


when you starting a log anyway ya big perv?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well not much to update today, didn't go to the gym been busy all day avoiding the gym.. Diets not been bad tho..

back in the gym tomorrow, going to start with a back session and abit of cv, probably rower or treadmill..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> when you starting a log anyway ya big perv?


Soon as I'm ready to start next blast mate. But if I don't get more than you following I'll close it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Soon as I'm ready to start next blast mate. But if I don't get more than you following I'll close it


will be a lot following yours I reckon mate, you never really talk about your stats or copious amounts of gear use and food lol so will be interesting!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> will be a lot following yours I reckon mate, you never really talk about your stats or copious amounts of gear use and food lol so will be interesting!


it'll just be a toast and omelette log mate :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> Well not much to update today, didn't go to the gym been busy all day avoiding the gym.. Diets not been bad tho..
> 
> back in the gym tomorrow, going to start with a back session and abit of cv, probably rower or treadmill..


Missing gym sessions already??


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Missing gym sessions already??


felt crappy yesterday, feeling it today tho mate going to bust out some back today in the gym, mate came up yesterday and told me my arms are looking smaller :scared:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Right, gym sesh done, was going to do back but I ended up doing shoulders needed the mental boost and it defo worked! Haven't trained in 2-3 weeks so thought I would look a lot smaller but was happy where I was at!

didnt push it with the weight just concentrated on form as I normally pick up an injury if I just jump straight back into it with the same weights

side lateral cable raises- 4 sets 10-12 reps

db shoulder press- 3 sets - 10-12 reps

db front raises- 3 sets - 10-12 reps

reverse peck deck- 3 sets - 10-12 reps

plated shrugs machine- 3 sets - 10-12 reps, (added an extra 5kg on the right side as it looks like my let trap is bigger than my right so will do that for a bit and see if there's any change)

just had my protein shake with milk and chicken and rice, abit less because my little lad wanted some, wants muscles like daddy lol

scrambled eggs and some brown toast for next meal and maybe another shake with water only around 2000 cals after that so need to do better with the diet tomorrow.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Right, gym sesh done, was going to do back but I ended up doing shoulders needed the mental boost and it defo worked! Haven't trained in 2-3 weeks so thought I would look a lot smaller but was happy where I was at!
> 
> didnt push it with the weight just concentrated on form as I normally pick up an injury if I just jump straight back into it with the same weights
> 
> ...


Good stuff wonky traps lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff wonky traps lol


haha I never noticed it before but maybe because I have dropped all the water it's more noticeable.. T shirt in gym from now on lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> haha I never noticed it before but maybe because I have dropped all the water it's more noticeable.. T shirt in gym from now on lol


Walk round lopsided. ...no one will know haha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Walk round lopsided. ...no one will know haha


Lol i will end up wi the nick name Quasimodo..


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Smitch said:


> So do I, but I weigh over 4 stone more than him.


 I have just worked my cals out on my fitness. It come in at just under 3000. Any more I get fat. But Iam 5 stone heavier.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Plate said:


> Sunday dinner done in..
> 
> View attachment 116578


is that before or after you ate it?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> is that before or after you ate it?


ah I get it, because I'm a plate, that's plateism!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Another s**t nights sleep, strange tho as I should have zero test running through my system but I'm still getting full strength boners in a morning and I don't feel like sh1t or anything.. Don't feel any diff at all really..

no doms from the shoulders witch is strange, not trained them in 3 weeks until yest..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Another good session, did back just now, was busy at this time so won't be doing that again..

wide grip row- 3 sets - 10-12 reps

narrow grip row - 3 sets - 10-12 reps

wide grip pull down - 3 sets - 10-12 reps

some weird back machine that hits the traps nicely- 4 sets- 10-12 reps

c.v 10 mins on rower and ten mins on treadmill both steady state..

diet not been the best so doubt I will hit 2500 again today probs around 2000 same as yesterday..

infinity test 400 and tren will arrive tomorrow too so need to start nailing the diet big time!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Another good session, did back just now, was busy at this time so won't be doing that again..
> 
> wide grip row- 3 sets - 10-12 reps
> 
> ...


How much do you want to lose?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> How much do you want to lose?


I'm trying to maintain at the min till I start my next cycle, then when I start that I will probably try to keep my cals around 3000..

i don't know how you do it, you must be constantly eating all day long lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> I'm trying to maintain at the min till I start my next cycle, then when I start that I will probably try to keep my cals around 3000..
> 
> i don't know how you do it, you must be constantly eating all day long lol


Ah ok.

5 times a day mate. Forcefeeding lol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> 5 times a day mate. Forcefeeding lol.


lol 5 big meals would kill me mate

think I might have to do what you do with the porridge to get the cals up to where they need to be, do you only have that around training times or first thing in a morning?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> lol 5 big meals would kill me mate
> 
> think I might have to do what you do with the porridge to get the cals up to where they need to be, do you only have that around training times or first thing in a morning?


I'm not eating porridge mate,am having 12 weetabix a day though


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'm not eating porridge mate,am having 12 weetabix a day though


ah right might be someone else's log I read it in mate

tbf I would prefer weetabix over porridge so might do the same cheers


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Another sh1t nights sleep but then again it always is.. Feeling it today doms and lethargy, head to the gym later gunna do chest today and try and hit my cals!

gear should be here today so might start that today also..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> walk round lopsided and blame it on having a big cock lmao hope you keep too it pal will have to have a training sesh with you when I get some time off


tbh I think that's the reason one trap is bigger than the other.. Will have to start tucking it in the other sock..

yeh mate will give you a lesson no worrys, first one on the house bud  let me know when pal.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> ah right might be someone else's log I read it in mate
> 
> tbf I would prefer weetabix over porridge so might do the same cheers


might have been me that one mate 1200-1500 cal shake.... Sound about right?



Plate said:


> Another sh1t nights sleep but then again it always is.. Feeling it today doms and lethargy, head to the gym later gunna do chest today and try and hit my cals!
> 
> gear should be here today so might start that today also..


Hair of the dog mate! Keep at it! Your gonna be ****in huge!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> haha good stuff and that'll be good as long as it's not a lesson on traps


haha lmao that's a fair point mate! No friggin likes left!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> might have been me that one mate 1200-1500 cal shake.... Sound about right?
> 
> Hair of the dog mate! Keep at it! Your gonna be ****in huge!!!


yeh it could have been mate, what was in it again?

cheers buddy.. Hair of the dog lmao! not the kind in used to tho lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> yeh it could have been mate, what was in it again?
> 
> cheers buddy.. Hair of the dog lmao! not the kind in used to tho lol


600ml full fat milk 100g fine porridge oats x3 scoops of raspberry bakewell whey from @BespokeSupps yes you heard me right @BespokeSupps *cough* freebies with next order Chris :wink: 125g quark and evoo to bump up the cals.

tastes fookin lovely too! No fuvk off! I'm going bed!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> 600ml full fat milk 100g fine porridge oats x3 scoops of raspberry bakewell whey from @BespokeSupps yes you heard me right @BespokeSupps *cough* freebies with next order Chris :wink: 125g quark and evoo to bump up the cals.
> 
> tastes fookin lovely too! No fuvk off! I'm going bed!!!


haha cheers mate will get the stuff in :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gear is in, first pin tonight.. Thinking 300mg test 400 and 100mg tren e, then same again Monday and so on.. Any input?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Gear is in, first pin tonight.. Thinking 300mg test 400 and 100mg tren e, then same again Monday and so on.. Any input?
> 
> View attachment 116694


The input iss... im sure you cant of even finsihed your first cycle yet and your already on tren :lol:

You did well last time tho fella.... I would say stay low with the gear as low as you can for cutting... 400mg test a week and 200mg tren would be ample IMO - why go higher when you dont need to?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> Gear is in, first pin tonight.. Thinking 300mg test 400 and 100mg tren e, then same again Monday and so on.. Any input?
> 
> View attachment 116694


plate if you don't like the tren just send it to me, OK? I'll use it for you, BTW everything seems ok... Maybe a bit lower with the test, just that


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> The input iss... im sure you cant of even finsihed your first cycle yet and your already on tren :lol:
> 
> You did well last time tho fella.... I would say stay low with the gear as low as you can for cutting... 400mg test a week and 200mg tren would be ample IMO - why go higher when you dont need to?


lol only ran it for 12 week so I have been off 4 weeks now and not done a pct so I could start my next cycle, in hindsight I should have cruised and waited abit longer, or just added the tren in..

Yeh cheers pal was happy with the first cycle mate made some good progress..

yeh that's why I was going to keep the tren at 200mg a week and the test at 600mg split into 2 jabs Monday Thursday, so you think half a ml of each Monday Thursday instead.. (to start  )


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> plate if you don't like the tren just send it to me, OK? I'll use it for you, BTW everything seems ok... Maybe a bit lower with the test, just that


 :lol: cheers mate, you going to run the tren eventually then?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> :lol: cheers mate, you going to run the tren eventually then?


In the future, not in the next cycle for sure... Unless my momma told me to do it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> In the future, not in the next cycle for sure... Unless my momma told me to do it


what are you running in your next cycle?

Was it test e for your first one?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> what are you running in your next cycle?
> 
> Was it test e for your first one?


1st was test prop for 8 weeks.

Next will be test e at 400mfg for 12 weeks, dbol at 30 for 5 weeks and a half and masteron at 150EOD for the last 6 weeks


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> 1st was test prop for 8 weeks.
> 
> Next will be test e at 400mfg for 12 weeks, dbol at 30 for 5 weeks and a half and masteron at 150EOD for the last 6 weeks


sounds good mate, get a log up when you start it, be good to see how you get on with that cycle!


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> Thought I may aswell start a log as I have only been to the gym once since the end of my cycle (3weeks ago) from being ill and *catching stuff*, so starting back Monday with training and diet properly and a log for a bit of motivation..


"catching stuff" eh....purposley vague im thinking.....you've been with @JNape25 and @Verno again havent ya?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> "catching stuff" eh....purposley vague im thinking.....you've been with @JNape25 and @Verno again havent ya?


sharing's caring they said


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm in, i might learn summat......i might not like but hey :thumb:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> i'm in, i might learn summat......i might not like but hey :thumb:


Yeh I doubt it lol pass some time while your in hospital tho bud


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> Yeh I doubt it lol pass some time while your in hospital tho bud


haha not back in there just yet mate, actually at my 12 week mark next week....still no external rotation though...just want them to speed it up and inject some fluid in to the joint to loosen it up but nooooo ha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> haha not back in there just yet mate, actually at my 12 week mark next week....still no external rotation though...just want them to speed it up and inject some fluid in to the joint to loosen it up but nooooo ha


why wont they do it mate? You having physio?

Ask @JNape25 he will probably shoot some fluid into you.. Might not be in the elbow tho..


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> why wont they do it mate? You having physio?
> 
> Ask @JNape25 he will probably shoot some fluid into you.. Might not be in the elbow tho..


yeah having physio still. wont do it just yet as they still think its possible the joint will settle first but i'll be nagging the surgeon about it as i want all the movements in my shoulder back, cant put it above my head yet so no shoulder press for a while longer, no squats (unless its one handed and on the smith machine lol) but with the 12 week mark nearing...should be able to do my chest work and not just use seated upright machines which will be nice...even if it is light weight again for a while.

the only thing with the @JNape25 plan....i dont wanna catch what he gave you...haha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> yeah having physio still. wont do it just yet as they still think its possible the joint will settle first but i'll be nagging the surgeon about it as i want all the movements in my shoulder back, cant put it above my head yet so no shoulder press for a while longer, no squats (unless its one handed and on the smith machine lol) but with the 12 week mark nearing...should be able to do my chest work and not just use seated upright machines which will be nice...even if it is light weight again for a while.
> 
> the only thing with the @JNape25 plan....i dont wanna catch what he gave you...haha


lol

yeh keep nagging them, seems like you have to to get what you want, I doubt it will do any harm using fluid on it in the long run.. Good tho that you can still get some training in.. I mean If it's been 12 weeks since you did it and you have already been back in the gym for a while then that's not bad going at all really..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

unleashhell said:


> "catching stuff" eh....purposley vague im thinking.....you've been with @JNape25 and @Verno again havent ya?


Not telling


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well little update not much to log really, missed gym last night, probs hit around the same cals too, sat at the same weight so I'm happy with that..

decided on starting with the pinning Monday now going to do a bonfire or 2 with the kids on the weekend and probs have a few drinks after with friends and fam..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Mate, this is probably the dumbest question you've ever heard, but... What does "innit" means? I'm not english


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Mate, this is probably the dumbest question you've ever heard, but... What does "innit" means? I'm not english


means "isn't it" dunnit..

going to change the title when I start the cycle tho, if you can do that?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> means "isn't it" dunnit..
> 
> going to change the title when I start the cycle tho, if you can do that?


Yes you can change the tutle, but leave it like this, I'm.probably the only one on the forum that doesn't know English slang lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Yes you can change the tutle, but leave it like this, I'm.probably the only one on the forum that doesn't know English slang lol


Was just a joke really mate I don't talk like that lol

whats the deal over there anyway do you learn English in school or did your parents raise you speaking both languages mate?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> Was just a joke really mate I don't talk like that lol
> 
> whats the deal over there anyway do you learn English in school or did your parents raise you speaking both languages mate?


i learned it by myself, English here is taught very bad. My mother is really good at speaking it, but I didn't learn from her.

l learned it by watching videos, speaking to myself (lol) and writing here also, in fact I've improved a lot in the last months reading and writing posts in english on this forum


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> i learned it by myself, English here is taught very bad. My mother is really good at speaking it, but I didn't learn from her.
> 
> l learned it by watching videos, speaking to myself (lol) and writing here also, in fact I've improved a lot in the last months reading and writing posts in english on this forum


good work mate! Your English seems fine to me..

I've been trying to learn Italian for the Mrs but I'm dumb as fvck and keep putting it off, might have to do some night lessons at collage.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Plate said:


> going to go with the 5 day split


Try this 5-day split:

(5-day split didn't work for me as I'm old so need more recovery time

Push A, Pull A, Push B, Pull B works for me.




*Monday:*

*Legs*



1. traditional barbell squat

2. leg extension machine

3. leg curl machine

4. leg press machine

5. DB calf raise off a 10kg plate or calf machine

6. toe press on leg press machine



*Tuesday:*

*Shoulders*



1. seated dumbbell bent flyes

2. seated dumbbell side raises

3. seated dumbbell front raises

4. seated dumbbell overhead press

5. standing dumbbell upright row

6. standing dumbbell shrug

7. standing barbell front military press



*Wednesday:*

*back*

*biceps*



1. deadlift - barbell, palms facing body only

2. bent row - barbell, palms facing body only

3. T-bar row or seated cable row

4. chins - assisted

5. lat machine pulldowns

6. pull ups - assisted

7. standing EZ curl or machine preacher curl



*Thursday:*

*glutes *



1. wide-stance deep barbell squat

2. back extension with toes out at 45 degrees

3. stiff-legged deadlift

4. step up carrying a plate

5. barbell hip thrust

6. hip hinge

7. dumbbell lunge but feel the glutes



*Friday:*

*chest*

*triceps*



1. incline dumbbell press

2. flat bench barbell press

3. incline dumbbell flye

4. flat bench flye

5. dips (build up to weighted)

6. close grip flat bench press - use tricep bar

7. flat bench skull crusher aka French press aka flat bench lying tricep extension - use tricep or EZ bar

8. seated overhead tricep extension - use tricep bar or single dumbell


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> i learned it by myself, English here is taught very bad.


Dude, your written English is better than a lot of Englishmen's.

On the other hand, my Englich isn't az gud az it used to was.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Plate said:


> ..trying to learn Italian for the missus...


Always a good idea to become a cunning linguist.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Try this 5-day split:
> 
> (5-day split didn't work for me as I'm old so need more recovery time
> 
> ...


thankyou for this mate but I can't do squats and deads and things like that, from an injury I picked up while I was in the army, could change some stuff up and use it still cheers


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> good work mate! Your English seems fine to me..
> 
> I've been trying to learn Italian for the Mrs but I'm dumb as fvck and keep putting it off, might have to do some night lessons at collage.


italian is not a simple language, a lot of grammar rules


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> italian is not a simple language, a lot of grammar rules


Berlusconi:

"Heeey! I likka your teetsuh. I eat you like pizza. I feex the election. But I cannot get erection."


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Berlusconi:
> 
> "Heeey! I likka your teetsuh. I eat you like pizza. I feex the election. But I cannot get erection."


roids ****ed him up, lack of libido... You know...


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> roids ****ed him up, lack of libido... You know...


Berlusconi:

"Libeeedo? For why I neeed libeedo?

Against me, many have tried.

But I am libeeedo personified.

I don like-a the girls weeth da hair.

All my staff come to work in underwear.

Unfortunately, I am now een jail.

But even in here, I am alpha male.

They still send me regular hoes.

I like-a watch them bend to touch their toes.

I theenk I had a good run.

Being in power was so much fun.

But now I must rethink my strategy

Having poot Italy in bankruptcy.

And so I sing thees leetle rhyme

Cos right now I have lots of free time.

When I get out, I will shag

I don't care if its a hag or a ***

My name ees Berlusconi you see

Nobody else ees hornier than me.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

weight is down 1lb from Monday so I'm happy with that, feeling Pretty good actually not had a drink all week so might sink a few vodkas after the bonfire tonight if it's still on..

start pinning Monday, trying to decide weather to jab just once a week or split it up into 2 jabs will see anyway, any advice welcome it's test e test d and tren e so all long esters.. Cheers


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> weight is down 1lb from Monday so I'm happy with that, feeling Pretty good actually not had a drink all week so might sink a few vodkas after the bonfire tonight if it's still on..
> 
> start pinning Monday, trying to decide weather to jab just once a week or split it up into 2 jabs will see anyway, any advice welcome it's test e test d and tren e so all long esters.. Cheers


no point pinning more than you have too mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> no point pinning more than you have too mate


true mate will just pin every Monday then see how it goes..

kinda felt that the test e wore off towards the end of the week on my last cycle.. Maybe just in my head..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well I'm feeling good today, I know I won't know without blood work but I honestly feel like my natty test levels have bounced back already, don't know if that's possible with it being 4 weeks since my last jab with no pct but it feels like it..

Going to take the kids for a walk round a big lake to try and tire them out then back for a beef Sunday dinner, then tomorrow will be my first jab, just going to do 1 jab a week I think 400 test 200 tren


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Well I'm feeling good today, I know I won't know without blood work but I honestly feel like my natty test levels have bounced back already, don't know if that's possible with it being 4 weeks since my last jab with no pct but it feels like it..
> 
> Going to take the kids for a walk round a big lake to try and tire them out then back for a beef Sunday dinner, then tomorrow will be my first jab, just going to do 1 jab a week I think 400 test 200 tren


without blood work it's impossible to say mate and is perhaps a little to early to tell anyway. Considering your back on tomorrow it's all academic anyway bud!

But if your feeling good and everything's working as it should then perhaps your sorted!

Cock!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Well I'm feeling good today, I know I won't know without blood work but I honestly feel like my natty test levels have bounced back already, don't know if that's possible with it being 4 weeks since my last jab with no pct but it feels like it..
> 
> Going to take the kids for a walk round a big lake to try and tire them out then back for a beef Sunday dinner, then tomorrow will be my first jab, just going to do 1 jab a week I think 400 test 200 tren


Be ample that buddy. think my next cycle is just going to be 500mg test and dbol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> without blood work it's impossible to say mate and is perhaps a little to early to tell anyway. Considering your back on tomorrow it's all academic anyway bud!
> 
> But if your feeling good and everything's working as it should then perhaps your sorted!
> 
> Cock!


yeh true mate suppose it doesn't really matter anyway lol don't think It will be as plain sailing after the tren to recover..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Be ample that buddy. think my next cycle is just going to be 500mg test and dbol


think im more curious about the tren than anything mate might end up dropping it half way through and just run the test 400 anyways.. When you starting it mate?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

As soon as i get it ordered :lol: Probs order it today


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> yeh true mate suppose it doesn't really matter anyway lol don't think It will be as plain sailing after the tren to recover..


Yiu might be pleasantly surprised mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

The rain held off, was a pretty good walk..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> The rain held off, was a pretty good walk..
> 
> View attachment 116802


Should've been running through that like rocky


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

400ml test and 200ml tren done today, felt smooth going in will just have to see how pip is tomorrow, no tren cough either..

gym later, going back to training each muscle twice a week again..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done, feeling good!

Biceps/chest

bicep curl machine single arm - 3 sets 10-12 reps

across the body hammer db curls - 3 sets - 10-12 reps

db curls - 3 sets - 10-12 reps

bb flat bench - 3 sets - 10-12 reps

incline smith machine 3 sets 10-12 reps

cables to finish top/middle/bottom x2

10 mins steady state walk on treadmill

just finished 4 scrambled eggs 2 bacon and half tin chopped tomatoes with 3 slices of small brown bread..

should realy be using my protein shakes but they're not so good on my guts so debating weather to bother.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> 400ml test and 200ml tren done today, felt smooth going in will just have to see how pip is tomorrow, no tren cough either..
> 
> gym later, going back to training each muscle twice a week again..


And we're off!! :clap:

Does stomach settle after a few days of whey mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> And we're off!! :clap:
> 
> Does stomach settle after a few days of whey mate?


looking forward to this mate!

yeh mate also when I have pizza or beer the next day Its the same thing, so I have to have them as little as possible, I will just have to try make up the protein through food..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Not much pip today with the infinity gear happy days!!

doms in chest and biceps are cheeky tho, need to nail the diet today still aiming for around 2500 for now..

will try and up it around week 3 to around 3000, will probably struggle I'm not the biggest of eaters so will have to star getting it down in gainer shakes..


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Well I'm feeling good today, I know I won't know without blood work but I honestly feel like my natty test levels have bounced back already, don't know if that's possible with it being 4 weeks since my last jab with no pct but it feels like it..
> 
> Going to take the kids for a walk round a big lake to try and tire them out then back for a beef Sunday dinner, then tomorrow will be my first jab, just going to do 1 jab a week I think 400 test 200 tren


So you did your first cycle, took four weeks off now into 2nd cycle?

What first cycle consist of bud?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> So you did your first cycle, took four weeks off now into 2nd cycle?
> 
> What first cycle consist of bud?


yeh mate, I should have just added in the tren at the end realy and cracked on..

was test e at 500mg a week no orals made some good progress but I'm not where I want to be.

my plan mainly is to get lean then do 1-2 short cycles a year


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> yeh mate, I should have just added in the tren at the end realy and cracked on..
> 
> was test e at 500mg a week no orals made some good progress but I'm not where I want to be.
> 
> my plan mainly is to get lean then do 1-2 short cycles a year


how long you run the test for @‌ 500mg a week?

I ask as I'm nearing the end of my test only first cycle and its only now I'm into the final month I am noticing any gains so kinda don't want to end it at the end of this month and pct.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> how long you run the test for @‌ 500mg a week?
> 
> I ask as I'm nearing the end of my test only first cycle and its only now I'm into the final month I am noticing any gains so kinda don't want to end it at the end of this month and pct.


12 weeks, I crashed my estro at about the 6 week mark and I honestly felt that I didn't make much progress for the 3-4 weeks after that so that kinda p1ssed me off and made me feel I didn't make the most of it tbh, the plan was 15 weeks but I just cut it short..

how long are you planning on running the cycle mate?


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> 12 weeks, I crashed my estro at about the 6 week mark and I honestly felt that I didn't make much progress for the 3-4 weeks after that so that kinda p1ssed me off and made me feel I didn't make the most of it tbh, the plan was 15 weeks but I just cut it short..
> 
> how long are you planning on running the cycle mate?


Ah right I see.

Plan was (and still is) 16 week cycle which will take me to the end of this month. Then couple weeks after last pin go onto pct. Then time off equalling that of 4 months on and pct time.

That's the plan anyway but as I say, only really noticing any real gains now in my last month so very annoying that I've only a few weeks left before I am off.

Why you no run pct and necessary time off (just asking not criticising) and how have you felt just coming off the test and doing nothing for a few weeks?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> Ah right I see.
> 
> Plan was (and still is) 16 week cycle which will take me to the end of this month. Then couple weeks after last pin go onto pct. Then time off equalling that of 4 months on and pct time.
> 
> ...


yeh 16 weeks will be right enough, you will have probably made more progress than you realise mate..

just an impatient pr1ck tbh mate and the fact that I felt like I spoiled my last cycle and missed out on a lot, I would have jumped straight back on anyway after my pct so saved my body the hassle of doing a pct and just started after 4 weeks.

i felt no different realy there was a few days of feeling run down but mid 4 weeks I was back to normal and back to being my usual sex pest self, weather I was recovered I don't know and wouldn't have without bloods but I felt good anyway..

i should have cruised after my first cycle but didn't, will come off and pct after this one tho I think and have some good time off..

What's your next cycle going to look like?


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> yeh 16 weeks will be right enough, *you will have probably made more progress than you realise mate*..
> 
> just an impatient pr1ck tbh mate and the fact that I felt like I spoiled my last cycle and missed out on a lot, I would have jumped straight back on anyway after my pct so saved my body the hassle of doing a pct and just started after 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


ehhhh, even the girlfriend hasn't noticed any gains mate :thumb

Haha fair enough explanation. I do wonder if I can keep to the plan of pct and months off or if I will jump straight back on. Blast and cruise for a year or so sounds like an idea then pct and off for a while then rinse and repeat......

As for my next cycle I can freely admit I am a big baby so it will be roughly similar to the one I am on. Maybe up the frequency of pinning from once a week to every 6 days. I have been fortunate enough (thus far) to have no major sides like acne or anything so I don't want to push it.

Will be interesting to follow your progress seeing as its only second cycle and so close to 1st


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> ehhhh, even the girlfriend hasn't noticed any gains mate :thumb
> 
> Haha fair enough explanation. I do wonder if I can keep to the plan of pct and months off or if I will jump straight back on. Blast and cruise for a year or so sounds like an idea then pct and off for a while then rinse and repeat......
> 
> ...


Lol only seems fair that you forget her next birthday then.. Or them anniversary things that they keep going on about..

yeh blast and cruise for a year is a good shout, there's people that are on all year round and just change compounds when they stall, there's no set way to do it, just safer ways lol and it's not like I will be running massive amounts anyways, not even up to a gram, I reckon some on here cruise on 500mg lol

right wI'll stop trying to justify it now haha

yeh will keep it updated and start getting pics up soon to look back at the progress, if the gears good it should be a good cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Lol only seems fair that you forget *his* next birthday then.. Or them anniversary things that they keep going on about..
> 
> yeh blast and cruise for a year is a good shout, there's people that are on all year round and just change compounds when they stall, there's no set way to do it, just safer ways lol and it's not like I will be running massive amounts anyways, not even up to a gram, I reckon some on here cruise on 500mg lol
> 
> ...


Made a wee mistake there bud.

I'm too afraid of getting too big if I stayed on too long. And thumbs up on the pics. Your avi getting a bit old fapping to it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> Made a wee mistake there bud.
> 
> I'm too afraid of getting too big if I stayed on too long. And thumbs up on the pics. Your avi getting a bit old fapping to it


haha no likes left ya big ****..


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> haha no likes left ya big ****..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Training done!

back/shoulders/triceps

Narrow grip row

wide grip row

wide grip pull down

db shoulder press

db front raises

cable side raises

straight bar push downs

db behind the head thing

body weight dips

was a long one but felt good, might be a bit of placebo but starting to feel stronger, will start upping the weight next week when I'm worn back into the swing of things, will start taking a notebook and log my weight too.

pwo meal just munched half of the Mrs chicken pasta and then had a cod fillet with a bag of rice..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Knackered today, late night, got into Harry Potter lol been going through them all since Sunday, brilliant films! Can't believe I havnt seen them all before..

rest day today thank fvck, muscles are aching pretty good!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ok so here's my starting pic for this cycle, my left tricep is damaged as well so its misshaped witch is annoying, sh1t lighting best I could do..


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Ok so here's my starting pic for this cycle, my left tricep is damaged as well so its misshaped witch is annoying, sh1t lighting best I could do..
> 
> View attachment 116860


solid base mate. Will be interesting to see the after pic towards the end of your cycle.

Keep it up buddy :thumb



Plate said:


> Knackered today, late night, got into *Harry Potter *lol been going through them all since Sunday, brilliant films! Can't believe I havnt seen them all before..
> 
> rest day today thank fvck, muscles are aching pretty good!


GAY.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> solid base mate. Will be interesting to see the after pic towards the end of your cycle.
> 
> Keep it up buddy :thumb
> 
> GAY.


Cheers buddy, looking to strip some more fat away by the end of this cycle for sure, I was a right fat basterd before I started my first cycle mate so happy with where I am at now..

Lmao i wish I was a wizard


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Cheers buddy, looking to strip some more fat away by the end of this cycle for sure, I was a right fat basterd before I started my first cycle mate so happy with where I am at now..
> 
> Lmao i wish I was a wizard


drop the carbs and up the protein mate. works for me 

Gear just enables me not to lose strength/muscle whilst doing so.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> drop the carbs and up the protein mate. works for me
> 
> Gear just enables me not to lose strength/muscle whilst doing so.


the plan is to stick to around 3000 cals for about 6-7 weeks, then I'm going to go into a deficit like you say low carbs high protein and cut for the last 6 weeks, Will see how it plays out anyway, cheers pal


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> the plan is to stick to around 3000 cals for about 6-7 weeks, then I'm going to go into a deficit like you say low carbs high protein and cut for the last 6 weeks, Will see how it plays out anyway, cheers pal


That's a solid plan and provided you include *many* photos here, I'll be following regularly


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

up a pound today, maybe signs of me starting to hold water, Mrs said to me yesterday that I was being very short with her and the kids, I know it's not the gear already but I think she's keeping a close eye on me with it being tren this time..

if I do become an angry tw4t I'm just going to drop it straight away and up the test a little bit, see how we go anyway.

jam on toast and a pint of milk for breakfast, and chest and bi's tonight..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> don't stress about it pal I always say can't be me happy 100% of the time can you if you do feel like your gonna kick off just think about it for a minute first it hasn't made me any more angry even on calorie deficit keep up the good work pal arms looking dece don't be so hard on her Sen ..... Easy for me to say I know lol


Cheers mate, thinking too much into it I think, will see how it goes, tbh not realy bothered if I have to drop it anyways test alone gets the job done just wanted to see what it was like.. lol true you are worse than me


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

What lab you using @Plate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> What lab you using @Plate?


infinity mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Training done, chest/bi's

all 3 sets 10-12 reps

curl machine single arm

cable skull crushers

hammers across the body

db chest press

plate loaded incline machine

peck deck

20 mins on treadmill steady state walk.

didnt feel as strong today, still abit sore from Monday's session too.

ate well today tho, getting back into the swing of things now!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well I had to cut my training session short tonight because my head was throbbing again as it was yesterday, didn't get myself anything to check my blood pressure but my money is on that.

going to get some aspirin now so will start that tonight, then going to order some cailis tomoz..

whats the recommended dosage on the aspirin does anyone know? Cheers


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Plate said:


> Well I had to cut my training session short tonight because my head was throbbing again as it was yesterday, didn't get myself anything to check my blood pressure but my money is on that.
> 
> going to get some aspirin now so will start that tonight, then going to order some cailis tomoz..
> 
> whats the recommended dosage on the aspirin does anyone know? Cheers


Take one baby aspirin, should lower it but keep an eye on it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Take one baby aspirin, should lower it but keep an eye on it


Cheers mate, the mrs just brought back some dissolvable ones at 75mg so banged 2 in a glass of water and necked them, what's the difference between baby aspirin mate?

will pick up a monitor tomorrow as well, was meant to get one ages ago.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate, the mrs just brought back some dissolvable ones at 75mg so banged 2 in a glass of water and necked them, what's the difference between baby aspirin mate?
> 
> will pick up a monitor tomorrow as well, was meant to get one ages ago.


Wat u gt is pretty much same, low dose.. 1 should bring it down over time


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Wat u gt is pretty much same, low dose.. 1 should bring it down over time


feeling abit better already mate so it must be high bp, will look into some supps to add with the cailis, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quick update, took 2 more aspirins this morning and headaches hardly there now so it's doing the job, got my bp monitor coming tomorrow so can get a reading and see where I'm at..

going to jab Monday and if my bp goes high again next week I'm thinking of just dropping down onto a cruise dose with the test, not worth risking it..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> hope your ok mucka are you taking on enough water ?


yes mate none stop drinking water all day everyday mate at least 4 litres a day


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> yes mate none stop drinking water all day everyday mate at least 4 litres a day


Oi tossa! 

your bp machine turned up yet??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

And you won't need to drop to cruise. We will be able to manage it!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> And you won't need to drop to cruise. We will be able to manage it!


i hope so mate, it gets here tomoz buddy!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> i hope so mate, it gets here tomoz buddy!


Good we really need to see some No's blue!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Good we really need to see some No's blue!!


ok mate will be here today so will get a reading and see what needs to be done mate, I'm anxious to see where I'm at, don't think it will be good tbh


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> ok mate will be here today so will get a reading and see what needs to be done mate, I'm anxious to see where I'm at, don't think it will be good tbh


try not to be anxious mate....vicious circle then!!

Bp can ordinarily be manipulated mate


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> ok mate will be here today so will get a reading and see what needs to be done mate, I'm anxious to see where I'm at, don't think it will be good tbh


hi mate, I'm silently following the journal, but I thought it's time to chime in...

Also I was paranoid when dbol raised my BP quite a lot and I used to wake up in the night with shittons of blood pooring out from my nose...

This scared the hell out of me.

Anyway, I managed to learn to control salt properly and use an AI properly and now bp is not a problem anymore.

plus, arimidex is not very effective for me... I ordered Letro for the next cycle and I'm planning to use it at really low dosage every 4 days


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> try not to be anxious mate....vicious circle then!!
> 
> Bp can ordinarily be manipulated mate


yeh cheers mate I'm starting to control it mentally, I have stopped worrying about it so much and that's helping..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> hi mate, I'm silently following the journal, but I thought it's time to chime in...
> 
> Also I was paranoid when dbol raised my BP quite a lot and I used to wake up in the night with shittons of blood pooring out from my nose...
> 
> ...


thats doesn't sound good mate, glad you sorted it!

i have just changed my ai up abit I am now taking arimidex at .5 eod and tamoxifen eod too, so taking them alter net days to try and sort my estro..

i have letro on hand and if this method doesn't work I'm going to try a low dose of that too and see how it goes, meant to be harsh on the body tho witch is why I have avoided it so far mate but if needs must I will give it a bash!

would be nice to get hold of aromasin to use but it's proving difficult to find pharma stuff..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> thats doesn't sound good mate, glad you sorted it!
> 
> i have just changed my ai up abit I am now taking arimidex at .5 eod and tamoxifen eod too, so taking them alter net days to try and sort my estro..
> 
> ...


pharma Aromasin is very expensive too... HHonestly letro has the same mechanism as arimidex, so it's not harsher, it's just more potent, so you should use way lower dosages, it's all here.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done, jab done, got a good sleep last night feeling pretty good allround..

bi's/chest

seated curl machine single arm

across the body db hammers 12.5kg

seated db curls 12,5kg

incline db press 27.5kg

seated fly machine

upper & lower cable flys

added in 20mg nolva eod on top of my .5 adex eod so taking them alternative days, seem to be holding a lot less water round my nips and chest so looking and feeling good there, will keep it at that for now see how it goes..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> Session done, jab done, got a good sleep last night feeling pretty good allround..
> 
> bi's/chest
> 
> ...


so mate how's it ggoing with the BP and head discomfort?

Has the BP monitor shown up?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> so mate how's it ggoing with the BP and head discomfort?
> 
> Has the BP monitor shown up?


yeh mate turned up Sunday, all levels check out and heads stopped hurting, seems the aspirin did the trick, only took it 2 days..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> yeh mate turned up Sunday, all levels check out and heads stopped hurting, seems the aspirin did the trick, only took it 2 days..


so will you continue to use it or have you stopped?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> so will you continue to use it or have you stopped?


stopped it mate, will keep checking bp and if it goes up again will just use the aspirin it's been fine for last 3 days anyway..



Bignath4607 said:


> good news on the bp bro hope it stays that way


same here mate cheers


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> stopped it mate, will keep checking bp and if it goes up again will just use the aspirin it's been fine for last 3 days anyway..
> 
> same here mate cheers


good to hear, hope you manage to get the best out of the tren and keep sides to a minimum


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Was just washing a glass out and the thing snapped in half and sliced my finger deep as fvck, couldn't stop it bleeding for about 5 mins, probably due to my blood being thin from the aspirin and it being deep, won't need to give blood for a while now tho lol

got it under control now, but went light headed a few times!

going to miss the gym tonight and get some of those butterfly stitch things and a bandage so I can sort it for my session tomoz..


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Was just washing a glass out and the thing snapped in half and sliced my finger deep as fvck, couldn't stop it bleeding for about 5 mins, probably due to my blood being thin from the aspirin and it being deep, won't need to give blood for a while now tho lol
> 
> got it under control now, but went light headed a few times!
> 
> going to miss the gym tonight and get some of those butterfly stitch things and a bandage so I can sort it for my session tomoz..


I'm guessing you blamed the Mrs seeing as you were washing a glass and it should of been her? :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I'm guessing you blamed the Mrs seeing as you were washing a glass and it should of been her? :lol:


lol I daren't mate, can't protect myself with the cut :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Debating weather or not to miss the gym till the end of the week now, I want this fvcker to heal but it's driving me mad not being able to go!

will change the dressing on it later and see what it's like.

could just go tonight and miss back and do shoulders and triceps using machine and cables, if it feels like it's going to open up again just fvck it off.. Hmmm


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well been looking at old photos of myself and today is probably the leanest I have been since my injury, and it's good to look back on as a bit of motivation, I know I still have a long way to go for sure but happy with how things are moving anyway..

The first pictures the beginning of my first cycle..









i took these 2 today


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Pecs are becoming a lot more defined.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking 100x better @Plate more muscle mass and leaner :thumb: Keep up the good work fella


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Looking 100x better @Plate more muscle mass and leaner :thumb: Keep up the good work fella


cheers mate, 6lbs difference in the pics, something had to be done, makes me cringe looking at that first pic lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice work mate id be well pleased with that


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Nice work mate id be well pleased with that


cheers mate and I definitely am, just because how much easier everything is carrying less fat, the more weight I put on the lazier I got lol still a fair bit to loose tho..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Cracking improvement there kidda keep up the good work a little tip keep old pictures I got one in particular that I keep as my picture of thinspiration for if I fancy a cake I look at it and go *ah ah ah not for you pork chop lol*


Lmao!

yeh had some timber on you there pal, you have come a fvcking long way from that!! Good work!

mate on my wedding day I looked like my before pic so there's no escaping it lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha blubber more like so glad I found out about nutrition and what a difference it makes just keep up the good work pal then maintain the gains :thumbup1:


will do pal cheers


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ended up going to the gym tonight, finger held out but couldn't really go heavy, and I look like I had a tampon on my finger..

back/shoulders/tri's

narrow grip pull down

narrow grip row

wide grip row

db front raises

cable lateral raises

machine shoulder press

straight bar cable push down

v bar cable push down

cable push down

10 mins steady state walking on treadmill

going to have the rest of the week off the gym to let the finger heal then next week I'm going to go back to a 5 day split.

can anyone recommend the best amount of exercises and sets to do on each muscle group? I was thinking 5 ex with 3-4 sets on the bigger muscle groups and 4 ex on the smaller ones?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Been a bit snappy tonight, getting agitated with things easily, but felt amazing all day, even did some jobs that needed doing that I have been putting off for months full of energy good mood then My mood changed over something that I have to deal with.

not massive and normally I wouldn't give a fcuk just irritated me more than usual, been sweating like a good en Aswell so I think it's starting to kick in good now..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Great improvements mate!! Keep grinding! Proud, but never satisfied, imagine when you will be shredded how proud you will be


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Great improvements mate!! Keep grinding! Proud, but never satisfied, imagine when you will be shredded how proud you will be


cheers mate, and I know yeh that's the goal to be shredded and hopefully I will be there at the end of this cycle, thanks for the kind words mate :thumbup1:

No likes left :angry:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Good progress between those pics


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> cheers mate, and I know yeh that's the goal to be shredded and hopefully I will be there at the end of this cycle, thanks for the kind words mate :thumbup1:
> 
> No likes left :angry:


ddon't worry for the likes, I'll leave without it... It's hard, but I'll try 

How many weeks left mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Good progress between those pics


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> ddon't worry for the likes, I'll leave without it... It's hard, but I'll try
> 
> How many weeks left mate?


lol I will come back to them!

3rd jab Monday and I'm going to run it 12 weeks then do a proper pct and have a good break for a while, probs till summer lol


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> lol I will come back to them!
> 
> 3rd jab Monday and I'm going to run it 12 weeks then do a proper pct and have a good break for a while, probs till summer lol


one jab a week or two? I forgot and I'm to lazy to search the post lol... Btw it is hard to get sshredded starting from there, but you can do it! Just be dedicated, e.g, don't skip gym, train with one hand only lol.

What bf are you at now mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> one jab a week or two? I forgot and I'm to lazy to search the post lol... Btw it is hard to get sshredded starting from there, but you can do it! Just be dedicated, e.g, don't skip gym, train with one hand only lol.
> 
> What bf are you at now mate?


one jab a week mate, 400mg test 200mg tren e, 1ml of each on a Monday..

yeh will be hard but I will put the work in, lol will wear a blindfold..

not sure mate what do you think? That last pic was from yesterday..


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> one jab a week mate, 400mg test 200mg tren e, 1ml of each on a Monday..
> 
> yeh will be hard but I will put the work in, lol will wear a blindfold..
> 
> not sure mate what do you think? That last pic was from yesterday..


good decision. Btw... Dark Sim and some other acknowledgeable members told me I'm 17-18% and I'm quite leaner than you... I guess you are a bit over 20? Maybe... This is why I doubt you'll get shredded in just nine weeks, if you do it it would be a great inspiration for me, since I aim to start the cycle at 15-16%bf and get to 7%-8%...

What is your %bf aaim pal?

Not trying to discourage you mate, just saying it is really hard to do, you gotta be super dedicated. Like 250%.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> good decision. Btw... Dark Sim and some other acknowledgeable members told me I'm 17-18% and I'm quite leaner than you... I guess you are a bit over 20? Maybe... This is why I doubt you'll get shredded in just nine weeks, if you do it it would be a great inspiration for me, since I aim to start the cycle at 15-16%bf and get to 7%-8%...
> 
> What is your %bf aaim pal?
> 
> Not trying to discourage you mate, just saying it is really hard to do, you gotta be super dedicated. Like 250%.


oh I know I'm over 20% for sure, and I know it will be tough but 9 weeks is enough time to get where I want to be, I'm not wanting to get stage ready lean but I just want definition if you know what I mean?

I don't really go on numbers mate or scales I just go off the mirror, I'm already happy now from where I was 18 weeks ago so I will be over the moon in another 9 If I stick to it and make the same kind of progress I have been pal..

i won't be shredded I know that but hopefully I won't be far off after this..

whats your next cycle look like? Are you going to add clen and t3 and stuff?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> oh I know I'm over 20% for sure, and I know it will be tough but 9 weeks is enough time to get where I want to be, I'm not wanting to get stage ready lean but I just want definition if you know what I mean?
> 
> I don't really go on numbers mate or scales I just go off the mirror, I'm already happy now from where I was 18 weeks ago so I will be over the moon in another 9 If I stick to it and make the same kind of progress I have been pal..
> 
> ...


everyone has his aim mate! You've already done a lot considered where you started!

Next cycle is test as a base, 6 week dbol, 6 weeks masteron, if I can get some Winny I'll use that the first 6 weeks.

I have clen on hand, but I doubt I'll use it. There's no such thing as a good planned diet to get shredded.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> everyone has his aim mate! You've already done a lot considered where you started!
> 
> Next cycle is test as a base, 6 week dbol, 6 weeks masteron, if I can get some Winny I'll use that the first 6 weeks.
> 
> I have clen on hand, but I doubt I'll use it. There's no such thing as a good planned diet to get shredded.


well I look forward to following it when you start your log!! Lol good luck mate!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> well I look forward to following it when you start your log!! Lol good luck mate!


it will be mid February, since I want to recover well and donate blood another time before starting (donated today)...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good progress on those pictures


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Excellent to see you trim those pits
> 
> Good progress so far, keep plugging away :thumb


lol once a year they get done..

cheers :thumbup1:



Frandeman said:


> Good progress on those pictures


Cheers mate getting there..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Arms done felt fvckin brilliant!!

bi's

seated db curls 10kg-14, 15kg-12, 17.5kg-10

across body hammers 10kg-14, 12.5kg-12, 15kg-8

seated ez bar curls, just a 10kg plate on each side was an awkward set up won't be doing it again..

seated curl machine single arm.

tri's

behind head db ext. 22.5kg-14, 25kg-14, 30kg-12

dips (body weight) 3 sets of 14

cable pull down 3 sets 14,12,10

straight bar cable push down, 3 sets..

Just felt really good, good pumps lots of aggression felt strong, sweating like a pig, happy days!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Arms done felt fvckin brilliant!!
> 
> bi's
> 
> ...


what's your weight now dude?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> what's your weight now dude?


sitting at 11st 4lbs still, scales aren't moving at all mate, I feel like I'm looking leaner every day tho..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> sitting at 11st 4lbs still, scales aren't moving at all mate, I feel like I'm looking leaner every day tho..


sweet, recomp!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jab done, think I might have touched a nerve was painful and my glute was twitching like a good en, just cracked on didn't pull out and move it, feels fine now tho..

going to check bp later see where it's at..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll call the hospital


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bit of pip today, felt like a sh1t jab all round so knew there would be..

shoulders tonight can't wait to get in the gym nowa days!

diet was better yesterday, all in all I had

2x 2 scoop go nutrition shakes one with 300ml milk the other with water

3x chicken breasts

5 scrambled eggs

full pack of rice.

aiming for same again today but with 10 eggs..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Shoulders done.

side lateral cable raises

shoulder press db 20kg all 3 sets

front db raises 10kg all 3 sets

reverse flys

shrug machine

all 3 sets with 10-14 reps, diets been bang on again today so far..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Back done.

wide grip row

narrow grip row

wide grip pull down

narrow grip pull down

db bent over row 27.5kg for 3 sets

db pull overs 27.5kg for 3 sets.

felt like I could have kept going, loving every sesh at the min!

wifes Leaving tonight for Italy till Sunday so just me and the kids till then, will have to see if I can squeeze the gym in while they are at school!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Back done.
> 
> wide grip row
> 
> ...


still leaning out mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> still leaning out mate?


cant realy see much diff from the beginning of the week realy mate but I ant been for a dump for nearly 3 days, since I upped the protein and added in whey.. Scales haven't moved tho..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> cant realy see much diff from the beginning of the week realy mate but I ant been for a dump for nearly 3 days, since I upped the protein and added in whey.. Scales haven't moved tho..


That will be a thoroughly rewarding clear out then!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

How much water u drinking fella?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> That will be a thoroughly rewarding clear out then!


should be! Can't beat abit of sh1t talk lol



laup said:


> How much water u drinking fella?


around 4ltr a day mate, you think I should up it?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> should be! Can't beat abit of sh1t talk lol
> 
> around 4ltr a day mate, you think I should up it?


Quite so mate, keep us updated. Perhaps live from the seat?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> cant realy see much diff from the beginning of the week realy mate but I ant been for a dump for nearly 3 days, since I upped the protein and added in whey.. Scales haven't moved tho..


have you adjusted calories? If you've upped protein you reduced rest of the carbs/fats so overall Cals are the same or less?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> have you adjusted calories? If you've upped protein you reduced rest of the carbs/fats so overall Cals are the same or less?


upped protien to about 270 and my carbs are around 200-300, I've added in 2 whey shakes a day too don't normally use them.. Cals are less they are around 2200..


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> should be! Can't beat abit of sh1t talk lol
> 
> around 4ltr a day mate, you think I should up it?


should aim for around 6 mate, may buy some psycillian husk powder from myprotien slap in with protein shakes , will glide through then


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

laup said:


> should aim for around 6 mate, may buy some psycillian husk powder from myprotien slap in with protein shakes , will glide through then


great stuff mate cheers will get some ordered, and up my water :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chest done, felt weak and tired, probably from a sh1t nights sleep!

cable flys

bb bench press

incline db press

pec deck

incline machine press

and then chinned it off, just wasn't feeling it..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Chest done, felt weak and tired, probably from a sh1t nights sleep!
> 
> cable flys
> 
> ...


Nice progress mate. Good to see your leaning out. Everyone has s**t days bud


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Nice progress mate. Good to see your leaning out. Everyone has s**t days bud


cheers mate, dont know what's going on today, feel like I look like sh1t, was weak in the gym and unmotivated, trying to pin point what it could be..

dont think its my estro I'm using 20mg nolva eod and .5 adex eod

diet has been bang on near enough all week, taking on enough water now..

i remember skipper saying his spots have cleared up once taking the infinity, well all my bacne spots are gone too, strange or maybe the gear is just underdosed, or maybe the test is sh1t but the tren is good? What you think mate?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> cheers mate, dont know what's going on today, feel like I look like sh1t, was weak in the gym and unmotivated, trying to pin point what it could be..
> 
> dont think its my estro I'm using 20mg nolva eod and .5 adex eod
> 
> ...


It's really hard to say re the gear mate as its so specific for each individual. Maybe the test is a little under mate or yiur just responding differently.

in regards to feeling s**t mate. Have you upped your cals yet?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> It's really hard to say re the gear mate as its so specific for each individual. Maybe the test is a little under mate or yiur just responding differently.
> 
> in regards to feeling s**t mate. Have you upped your cals yet?


i might up the dosages and see what happens, if nothing I know it's that

sat at around 2200 cals I want to strip this fat away mate, diets been good enough protein anyway..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> i might up the dosages and see what happens, if nothing I know it's that
> 
> sat at around 2200 cals I want to strip this fat away mate, diets been good enough protein anyway..


I hear you mate. But I do think that's why your feeling s**t and weak. Imo it's just not enough....


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> I hear you mate. But I do think that's why your feeling s**t and weak. Imo it's just not enough....


true mate, couple days off the gym now so will see if the rest helps, cheers mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> true mate, couple days off the gym now so will see if the rest helps, cheers mate


Personally mate I'd feed your tren. Add 500cals a day. Try it for a week....If you don't add mass without much fat I'll get my nutsack out!!

cut later if needs be!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Personally mate I'd feed your tren. Add 500cals a day. Try it for a week....If you don't add mass without much fat *I'll get my nutsack out!!*
> 
> cut later if needs be!


Nothing new there then :whistling:

ok will think about upping the cals mate cheers


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Morning

to say it felt like such a sh1t chest session I have the worst doms on my chest than I have had in a long time!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you liking the train so far mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Are you liking the train so far mate?


doesnt really feel much different to the test e cycle yet, maybe I need to give it more time, only on a low dose tho but will see, already thinking about upping it lol


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> doesnt really feel much different to the test e cycle yet, maybe I need to give it more time, only on a low dose tho but will see, already thinking about upping it lol


i forgot how many weeks you're iin... Btw you're on 200 a week right?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> i forgot how many weeks you're iin... Btw you're on 200 a week right?


done 3 jabs, and yeh 200mg tren 400mg test mate


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> done 3 jabs, and yeh 200mg tren 400mg test mate


well, I see a llot of lads doing 250 a week and doing very well... I would say wait a week (so wait week 4) and see how it goes


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I've started 400 a week hope to get maffis lol


do you want big mussews



AgoSte said:


> well, I see a llot of lads doing 250 a week and doing very well... I would say wait a week (so wait week 4) and see how it goes


yeh mate will see how I go on next week with it :thumbup1:


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> yeh mate will see how I go on next week with it :thumbup1:


otherwise you can try to go with 200g a week... It's an "m" less, I don't think it's a big deal... But I'm sure it will make effect


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> otherwise you can try to go with 200g a week... It's an "m" less, I don't think it's a big deal... But I'm sure it will make effect


do you mean add an extra ml of tren in?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> do you mean add an extra ml of tren in?


it was a joke mate... Ahahahah I said 200 grams



Plate said:


> do you mean add an extra ml of tren in?


it was a joke mate... Ahahahah I said 200 grams


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> it was a joke mate... Ahahahah I said 200 grams
> 
> it was a joke mate... Ahahahah I said 200 grams


ah I get what you mean lol was being slow!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bored as fvck wi the Mrs being away, you would think the amount it costs for sky there would actually be something on it to watch..

ment to be having today and tomorrow off the gym but might go for a session tomoz, blow off some steam..


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> Bored as fvck wi the Mrs being away, you would think the amount it costs for sky there would actually be something on it to watch..
> 
> ment to be having today and tomorrow off the gym but* might go for a session tomoz, blow off some steam..*


This is the problem with rigid programs (and why I train on an RPE scale etc).

If you feel recovered and can go for it...do it :thumb :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> This is the problem with rigid programs (and why I train on an RPE scale etc).
> 
> If you feel recovered and can go for it...do it :thumb :thumbup1:


yeh like you say feeling pretty good so may aswel, do you explain rpe scale in your log? Haven't had a proper chance to have a look mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> yeh like you say feeling pretty good so may aswel, do you explain rpe scale in your log? Haven't had a proper chance to have a look mate


No i don't but I could right up a thread on it this weekend for people. I will if I have the time..

But have a gander at this, decent read (just googled it and skim-read, but looks relatively thorough)

http://robertsontrainingsystems.com/blog/everything-need-know-rpes/

There is a lot of backing right now and top coaches are moving into training this way.

But remember, if you can still make linear progression (i.e. increase weights every workout) you probably are not ready or need RPE and should just conitnue with a linear program. I enjoy it much more.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> Bored as fvck wi the Mrs being away, you would think the amount it costs for sky there would actually be something on it to watch..
> 
> ment to be having today and tomorrow off the gym but might go for a session tomoz, blow off some steam..


Get the new season of Karl Pilkington's program The Moaning of Life on demand and watch that, it's funny as f**k.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> No i don't but I could right up a thread on it this weekend for people. I will if I have the time..
> 
> But have a gander at this, decent read (just googled it and skim-read, but looks relatively thorough)
> 
> ...


cheers will have a proper look through later, I'm still moving up on weights at the min, not by much but maybe not ready just yet, will have a look through and decide mate, cheers for that and the thread is a good idea.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Get the new season of Karl Pilkington's program The Moaning of Life on demand and watch that, it's funny as f**k.


watched some of his old ones and he is funny as fvck, going to check if there's any on Netflix later, good shout pal!

impractical jokers makes me laugh like fvck too, you seen them?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session and 4th jab done.

arms

curl machine single arm

across body hammers

db curls superset with behind the head db extension

cable rope pull down

cable straight bar push down

felt like an ok session, didn't really push it, getting a bit of anxiety lately witch is annoying because if it carrys on I'm going to drop the tren, never have anxiety either, not good.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Think I might miss the gym tonight been walking round white rose shopping centre since 10 this morning so I'm hanging out..


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> Think I might miss the gym tonight been walking round white rose shopping centre since 10 this morning so I'm hanging out..


Like I have said (albeit on the opposite end of the spectrum) if you're mentally (or physically) not ready to train, don't! You'll benefit from it.

Another downside to programs where you have exact "days" or specific rest etc etc etc :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Like I have said (albeit on the opposite end of the spectrum) if you're mentally (or physically) not ready to train, don't! You'll benefit from it.
> 
> Another downside to programs where you have exact "days" or specific rest etc etc etc :thumb


Had some of my best sessions when I've had to drag my ass there but normally a pre workout involved


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Had some of my best sessions when I've had to drag my ass there but normally a pre workout involved


Yeah this is true.

Normally that's a result of being lazy though! (as opposed to actually mentally or physically fatigued/not ready)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Like I have said (albeit on the opposite end of the spectrum) if you're mentally (or physically) not ready to train, don't! You'll benefit from it.
> 
> Another downside to programs where you have exact "days" or specific rest etc etc etc :thumb


yeh see how I am later, you know what woman are like when they get shopping, I always laugh to myself when you see depressed guys stood outside river island and superdrug thinking fvckin hurry up woman.. Drains the life out of me lol

doing a split is working better actually coz like you say having the odd day of rest here and there when it's needed helps a lot with it, or skipping a rest day when I feel I don't need one, working well tbf


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ended up going, did shoulders, felt pretty good feel like I'm looking loads better too! (When pumped anyway lol)

db shoulder press 10kg 17.5kg 22.5kg

front db raises 10kg for 3 sets

side lateral cable raises

reverse flys (machine)

plate loaded shrug machine.

10 mins steady state on treadmill..

done. Weight wasn't very good but was getting serious pumps in my delts..

been a long ar5e day today, probably will be now till Xmas is over, doesn't bother me atm as I feel a lot more motivated with the tren, the test e alone I felt lethargic and lazy but on this cycle I feel so much better, minus the anxiety but will see how that plays out..


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I must be one of the strange ones, I love going shopping if I've got money


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> I must be one of the strange ones, I love going shopping if I've got money


so you can't drive and you like shopping :whistling:

its all adding up here mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Shopping is working out well for me today..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Shopping is working out well for me today..
> 
> View attachment 118295


is the gin so you can get your missus royally drunk and have your way? Or is it the other way?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> is the gin so you can get your missus royally drunk and have your way? Or is it the other way?


never actually had gin, it's for her dad, I go with wine, wine does the trick for her but she never really drinks, witch is Probably a good thing..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> never actually had gin, it's for her dad, I go with wine, wine does the trick for her but she never really drinks, witch is Probably a good thing..


you ply her dad with alcohol? I like your style.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

back session done earlier today..

wide grip pull down

close grip row

bent over db row 30kg 3 sets 10-12 reps

db pull overs 30kg 3 sets 10-12 reps

short and sweet but really good pumps and feeling fvckin brilliant while in the gym! Anxiety has calmed Down abit 2, one thing I do notice with the tren tho is when something puts you in a bad mood it's hard to shake it off and I don't mean being aggressive or anything just that kind of mood where everything is annoying lol what I have found so far with it anyway..

Got unbelievable jaw pumps eating toast yesterday too..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Stick in there mucka the gains will be worth it only bad side I'm getting is night sweats keep waking various times through the night as if I've lagged the bed I'm sweating that much ...... Or maybe I'm used to lagging the bed lol


not really sweating through the night, yeh I reckon your swamping it pal get the plastic sheet out lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In for the jaw pumps lol

In for the jaw pumps lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> In for the jaw pumps lol
> 
> In for the jaw pumps lol


was brutal, not had it since, thought my jaw was going to lock up lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chest done.

decline smith machine

db flat bench 27.5kg 3 sets 10-12 reps

incline plate loaded machine

cables upper/lower flys 3 sets on each 10-12 reps

peck deck

weekend off now, been doing this split for 2 weeks now and I'm already dieng to go back to hitting the muscle twice a week again, I said I will do a month and see how it goes so will try and hold out and see it through, and see what comes from it!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mrs is out for works Xmas doo tonight so will just pull the head off it for a few hours I guess, fvcking libido is something else!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Get amongst it pal fast rope til dust comes out haha maybe phone a takeaway for an alternative danger wank lol


 Might end up trying to shag the delivery guy lol honest I haven't known anything like it, fvckin nightmare!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha he might push back embrace it pal it's like being 13 and seeing cleavage for the first time I love it youporn never gets boring


 It's exactly like being that age again I agree, lol thank fvck for youporn!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Might end up trying to shag the delivery guy lol honest I haven't known anything like it, fvckin nightmare!


 Brb, firing up the pizza 'ped


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Brb, firing up the pizza 'ped


 Meat feast?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Meat wrapped in meat where do I sign lol


 Turning into a right sausage fest this..


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Plate said:


> was brutal, not had it since, thought my jaw was going to lock up lol


 to much deep throat will do that to you m8


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> to much deep throat will do that to you m8


 I know yeh makes me wonder how you gays put up with it


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Plate said:


> I know yeh makes me wonder how you gays put up with it


 lols ))))))


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sausage wrapped in bacon right ..... Tis the season lol


 Cant wait for some pigs in blankets! Love Xmas day for food and booze!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> lols ))))))
> 
> View attachment 118435


 W4nking material that lol


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

come to think of it i had jaw pumps as well i just thought id been chewing my gum to much lols ))

i notice a big difference at the gym now im not on the pumps were 10 times better on tren and test )) miss it already.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> come to think of it i had jaw pumps as well i just thought id been chewing my gum to much lols ))
> 
> i notice a big difference at the gym now im not on the pumps were 10 times better on tren and test )) miss it already.


 Yeh my sessions now are in a different league tbh not looking forward to coming off lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Right so up until now I have been recomping and tbh I'm happy with the progress that's been made but things seem to be stalling, so I'm going to drop my carbs and go into a proper cut.

will be adding in cardio everyday and going back to my old routine, I will take into account the few days of sh1t eating over Xmas but will be strict other than that.. May add a cheat meal in once a week If I need it, will see how it goes..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Right so up until now I have been recomping and tbh I'm happy with the progress that's been made but things seem to be stalling, so I'm going to drop my carbs and go into a proper cut.
> 
> will be adding in cardio everyday and going back to my old routine, I will take into account the few days of sh1t eating over Xmas but will be strict other than that.. May add a cheat meal in once a week If I need it, will see how it goes..


Welcome to cutting through Christmas crew


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Welcome to cutting through Christmas crew


 Lol your log gave me the push, some good advice in there tho and being lean is a much better place to start building muscle.

no chance I'm watching carbs Xmas day tho :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Back/biceps done

curl machine single arm

across body hammers

Seated decline db curls

wide grip row

narrow grip row

wide grip pull down

pigged out this weekend and had a lot of carbs so had some strong pumps today, especially my forearms, and looking like I'm holding a lot of water, water should drop away by the end of the week tho with me dropping carbs low..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Back/biceps done
> 
> curl machine single arm
> 
> ...


Good work mate. Yeah sure you'll drop some water when you drop carbs.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Good work mate. Yeah sure you'll drop some water when you drop carbs.


 Cheers mate, inactually feel a lot better when carbs are low, don't like feeling bloated..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 15 minutes ago, FelonE said: Good work mate. Yeah sure you'll drop some water when you drop carbs.
> ...


I struggle on low carbs with having no energy. Normally cut on 200g but gone lower this time.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I struggle on low carbs with having no energy. Normally cut on 200g but gone lower this time.


 Shouldnt take you long then with how active you are!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 26 minutes ago, FelonE said: I struggle on low carbs with having no energy. Normally cut on 200g but gone lower this time.
> ...


Never does mate. I'm very good at ignoring hunger too lol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> How's today been chief you stuck to the plan ?


 Yeh mate all good, down 3lbs this morning lol so water dropping away..

well that b4sterd needed grinding out towards the end!

chest/shoulders/triceps

flat db press 30kg 3 sets 10-14 reps

incline plate loaded machine 2 20kg plates each side 3 sets 10-14 reps

Side cable lateral raises

shoulder db press 20kg (struggling with pump to go any higher either that or lactic acid build up)

plate loaded shrug machine

cable rope pull downs

straight bar cable pull downs

bw dips

just realised I only did 2 sets on chest, too busy talking to someone about gear lol there's more people on it in my gym than I expected tbh

looking at myself in the mirror in the gym aswel and I think when the fats stripped away I don't think there is going to be much muscle, never really bulked just bin trying to strip fat away while maintaining what muscle I have so hopefully get lean this time and then start adding the muscle properly, that's the plan anyway..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Right so cuts over lol fvck it its pointless me trying to cut this time of year will do it when Xmas and new year is out of the way!

session done

bicep/back

single arm machine curl

across body db hammers

Seated db curls

laid down cable straight bar curls

wide grip pull down

narrow grip row

db bent over row

db pullovers

feels miles better with carbs in me better pumps more energy, will save my cut for when I cruise feels like I'm wasting this cycle cutting on it..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> What did I say about carbs ..... Sausage now go get the beers in mines a coors light 11g protein per 300ml lol


 Cant drink beer when I'm on cycle I bloat like fvck mate not going to drink much anyway probs just a few days over Xmas..

you been to Leeds German market yet?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Oi back on the cutting train MOFO 

Doesn't training biceps before back effect your back workouts?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Oi back on the cutting train MOFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol im not as much of a fat b4sterd anymore so I feel I can try add some more mass over Xmas then cruise for abit and then cut before summer that's the plan anyway lol

yeh it does mate but on Mondays I train back first then biceps and switch it around again Thursday, only just started doing this as before I would have done chest/bi's on a mon/thurs just seeing how it goes..

on another note I jabbed again last night so that will be 800test 400tren a week.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Lol im not as much of a fat b4sterd anymore so I feel I can try add some more mass over Xmas then cruise for abit and then cut before summer that's the plan anyway lol
> 
> yeh it does mate but on Mondays I train back first then biceps and switch it around again Thursday, only just started doing this as before I would have done chest/bi's on a mon/thurs just seeing how it goes..
> 
> on another note I jabbed again last night so that will be 800test 400tren a week.


 That's a lot of gear :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah I know what u mean I'm not a beer drinker as it goes can manage 1 or 2 coors but I'm a wine or spirits drinker not been t Christmas market yet people have been saying it ain't as good this year il still go and get blasted on mulled wine at some point maybe even this sat you heading over ?


 Taking the kids over to it Sunday morning mate see what there is for them think it opens at half 10, and finish off abit of Xmas shopping! Leeds is miles better for shopping!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> That's a lot of gear :lol:


 Fvck it mate I'm committed now lol not had night sweats or any other sides but abit of anxiety/paranoia and that's calmed right down so may aswel see how it goes I was planning on doing it anyway..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ah right drop me a line I might bring Olivia sun then instead beats being sat in I guess and too right it's good for most things to be fair


 yeh will do, think I'm going to start taking my lad to watch Rhinos next season too will be 4 then will probably enjoy it if he can sit still for that long lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Shoulders/chest/tri's

db shoulder press

db front raises

cable lateral raisis

shrugs

incline bench

flat db press

incline db flys

peck deck

straight bar cable push down

rope cable pull down

dips (bw)

shoulder is starting to hurt again was told before that it sounds like tendinitis but after my first cycle it went away but now it's starting to come back ffs!

Was speaking to a guy in the gym and he said to add decca to help lol I won't be tho...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Shoulders/chest/tri's
> 
> db shoulder press
> 
> ...


 Looks like a lot of volume what's your reps and sets?

Never knew you had a log up mate. I see your part of the 5ft 7" crew .


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Looks like a lot of volume what's your reps and sets?
> 
> Never knew you had a log up mate. I see your part of the 5ft 7" crew .


 Yeh mate thought I would record everything, Usually 3 sets and between 10-14 reps increasing the weight every set

was hard work that today I added abit more in I was feeling good.. Was like a battered minge after tho!

yeh lol the dizzy heights of 5ft 7..... Ish :whistling:

you not doing one? Your bulk looks to be going well!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Yeh mate thought I would record everything, Usually 3 sets and between 10-14 reps increasing the weight every set
> 
> was hard work that today I added abit more in I was feeling good.. Was like a battered minge after tho!
> 
> ...


 I bet, too much volume for me haha.

Yeah bulks going pretty good, heaviest I've been and looking fairly leanish still. Slacking last few days with diet/training but will get back on track next week  .

Never bothered with a log tbh mate. I'll probably get a cutting log up around May maybe though.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I bet, too much volume for me haha.
> 
> Yeah bulks going pretty good, heaviest I've been and looking fairly leanish still. Slacking last few days with diet/training but will get back on track next week  .
> 
> Never bothered with a log tbh mate. I'll probably get a cutting log up around May maybe though.


 Yeh mate looking in good nick, what's the diet usually look like?

may aswel do a log if not just to chat sh1t in lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Plate said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh mate thought I would record everything, Usually 3 sets and between 10-14 reps increasing the weight every set
> ...


Was on about this today in the gym. I was on about it being hard to look big at my height...and I'm not that tall at 5ft 11


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Yeh mate looking in good nick, what's the diet usually look like?
> 
> may aswel do a log if not just to chat sh1t in lol


 Diet varies, IIFYM approach and I stick to macros pretty religiously; Protein 1.5g/pound, fat 0.65g and rest carbs. . Diet involves oats, chicken, full fat milk, whey and rich tea bicuits usually haha.



Bignath4607 said:


> Don't be so down beat on the height it's easier to look bigger I reckon I need to be about 20 stone to look a decent size Fooking sucks being tall


 I used to be bothered about height, but not now. I'm only 13 9 at 5ft 7 and I get some nice size comments :whistling: .


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Best of luck to ya bud, couldn't recommend cruising highly enough.
> 
> Found a lot of success 2x3 day splits and switch one workout for shoulders, then carry the missed workout onto the following week.


 can someone explain cruising?>


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't be so down beat on the height it's easier to look bigger I reckon I need to be about 20 stone to look a decent size Fooking sucks being tall


 I think I would still rather the extra height, might be abit harder to pack the size but a taller person with some decant size on him will look better than a shorter stocky guy, s**t but it's true..



FelonE said:


> Was on about this today in the gym. I was on about it being hard to look big at my height...and I'm not that tall at 5ft 11


 See to us dwarfs that's tall lol probably a good height really for putting size on and still not being short..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> can someone explain cruising?>


 You get a sh1t car tint the windows and fit a massive sub woofer to it then drive round town 10-20 times a night with the windows down and all the panels shaking on the car from the bass..


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Plate said:


> You get a sh1t car tint the windows and fit a massive sub woofer to it then drive round town 10-20 times a night with the windows down and all the panels shaking on the car from the bass..


 oh you mean drive to work?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> oh you mean drive to work?


 I'm just kidding mate blast and cruising is where you blast with high doses of gear the same as a cycle, but after that instead of doing a pct you drop down onto a low dose of test maybe 150mg a week or so, till your next blast..


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Plate said:


> I'm just kidding mate blast and cruising is where you blast with high doses of gear the same as a cycle, but after that instead of doing a pct you drop down onto a low dose of test maybe 150mg a week or so, till your next blast..


 how long would you generally do that for? so say 12 weeks Test E cycle (last 2 weeks also using test P) then drop onto test E 150mg a week for X week? then could you do another 12 weeks proper cycle after that straight up?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> how long would you generally do that for? so say 12 weeks Test E cycle (last 2 weeks also using test P) then drop onto test E 150mg a week for X week? then could you do another 12 weeks proper cycle after that straight up?


 You wouldn't need the prop for the last 2 weeks if you are just lowering the dose of test e to cruise..

they can be as long or as short as you want, time on cruise is important tho because you want everything to get back in range so getting blood work done and giving blood are things you should be looking to do..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well I think I've broke the Mrs, won't come near me and walking funny, poor lass! Will give her a day or so off lol

resting all weekend back to the gym Monday and tbh the 2 days rest is needed with the high volume I'm doing now so need to recover, maybe just one day off when I get used to it see how it goes..

went to watch my son in his first nativity today was a good day, was proper proud! Spent about 20 quid after tho on the stalls for the school Xmas fair, won some wine and a few gifts we can reuse as presents for family members we don't like much lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Not been able to get to the gym yest and looking the same today, the wife's had an op so I'm Doing everything while she recovers, kept cals low today and yest with there being no gym..

will be doing loads of painting as well tonight once The kids are in bed, great idea lets decorate 10 days before Xmas... Woman!

might just do full body workouts this week and next whenever I can get chance to go to the gym, will have to take sessions when I can..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So the other half had her op and then got an infection so haven't been to the gym all week, have eaten reasonably well tho!

back to the gym tomorrow try squeeze 4 days in before Crimbo..


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A few days off might have done you good mate, you will be smashing PB's tomorrow


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> A few days off might have done you good mate, you will be smashing PB's tomorrow


 Yeh I feel a lot better for it, looking forward to getting back in there now mate, on tren and not going to the gym has had me a bit agitated and restless :thumbup1:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Well I think I've broke the Mrs, won't come near me and walking funny, poor lass! Will give her a day or so off lol





Plate said:


> the wife's had an op so I'm Doing everything while she recovers..


 Bloody hell plateman what are you packing down there??!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Bloody hell plateman what are you packing down there??!


 Lmao as much as I'd like to claim it was due to my massive schlong, it wasn't Mainly because I don't have one....


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done..

bicep/chest

single arm curl machine

across body hammers

seated bicep db curls

flat db press got 8 with 32.5 on my final set witch is a new pb

incline smith press

fly machine

incline plate loaded machine

feeling good think the week offs done me some good!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Back/shoulders/tri's

wide grip row

Close grip row

wide grip pull down

db row 27.5's

db shoulder press 20kg's

plate loaded shrug machine

side lat cable raises

rope cable extension

straight bar push down

bw dips

10 mins steady state treadmil

3 sets of 20 crunches

quick gym w4nker selfie


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So at the min I'm running 800mg test and 400mg tren e a week, anyone following this have any input as I'm thinking about changing it up and running the tren at 600mg and the test at 400mg @DLTBB I know you like to run the tren higher do you think it would be a good choice for me?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Looking swole bro


 Cheers mucka


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Full on Xmas mode now, but going to drag my arse to the gym tomoz do a full body workout before the gym shuts..

looking forward to the kids opening there presents Xmas day they are buzzing they're little heads off this year, not so fun being a parent tho cleaning up and trying to put battery's in every present that they get, going to be prepared this year all different kinds of battery's and a collection of screw drivers!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> Back/shoulders/tri's
> 
> wide grip row
> 
> ...


You got bigger head than me ?

Looking good man


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You got bigger head than me
> 
> Looking good man


 not even close lol

cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well all set for tomorrow not stopped all day, Xmas is just manic with kids hope they enjoy tomorrow tho!

have a good one everyone merry Christmas!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well was a good few days, stressful but pretty decant with the kids enjoying it so much, actually ate pretty well and only drank Boxing Day really, played beer pong with spirits, was fvckin smashed after the 3rd game lol

few beers and a takeaway tonight on the sofa watching the entourage series with the Mrs then gym tomorrow can't wait for a good sesh! Get some back and biceps in..

got some of the creed aftershave from the Mrs, lovely stuff that is!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well haven't realy updated but trained for the last 2 days, same as usual so won't bother writing it out..

just had half a chicken and half a bag of rice ready for a few vodka's later to see the new year in with the mrs asleep on the other couch..

happy new year and have a good one chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> All the best mucka at least u ain't working like this sucka so have a voddy for me chief


 Cheers and I Will do mate, will pour one out for my fallen nye homies..

I'm sure you will make up for it :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done bi's/chest

db curls

across body hammers db

curl machine single arm

incline db press

db flys

Bb bench press

cables upper/lower

off out to a tapas bar tonight for some good food and drink with the Mrs looking forward to it..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Anyway took a 7 week progress pic, looking leaner and weigh exactly the same as 7 weeks ago..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Getting there dude arms are coming on nicely keep it up bro


 Cheers mate, happy with how things are moving


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Was a nice meal but could hardly eat anything, looked like a right creep sat there sweating as soon as some carbs went down lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Anyway took a 7 week progress pic, looking leaner and weigh exactly the same as 7 weeks ago..


Gunz looking big mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Gunz looking big mate


 Cheers bud :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good mate :thumb: .


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Looking good mate [IMG alt=":thumb:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG].


 Cheers mate, no likes left :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Back/shoulders/tri's done won't write it out the usual sheet was done..

gunna be busy from tomorrow ordering a skip to gut the house out to do up and sell so we can move, not looking forward to it all but needs to be done..

upside to that is with me being so busy I will keep carbs low and strip away some more fat, only got 4-5 weeks left with the tren so going to make the most of it..

peace out knob jockeys


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well no session today, been too busy, will get in for one tomorrow tho before I do anything else..

holiday booked too, Manorca for 2 week, not Took the kids abroad for about 4 years so looking forward to that and a little added motivation for me to be looking good..

plan is to end this cycle in about 5-7 weeks, do a months or so cruise then do a quick 6-8 week blast before I go, then going to cruise for a while after the hol or come off and pct will decide when I'm back..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chest biceps done

good session felt strong, lots of aggression, gym was packed tho lots of young lads and blokes training there other halves the poor basterds..

single arm curl machine

across body hammers

db curls

incline db press

flat bb press

peck deck

incline plate loaded machine

20 mins walk on the treadmill and a quick sun bed sesh..

looking like I'm holding a lot of water these last few days, not sure why as diet hasn't really changed either... Strange!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Well no session today, been too busy, will get in for one tomorrow tho before I do anything else..
> 
> holiday booked too, Manorca for 2 week, not Took the kids abroad for about 4 years so looking forward to that and a little added motivation for me to be looking good..
> 
> plan is to end this cycle in about 5-7 weeks, do a months or so cruise then do a quick 6-8 week blast before I go, then going to cruise for a while after the hol or come off and pct will decide when I'm back..


 Or just stay on blast dose until you go..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Or just stay on blast dose until you go..


 Lol I have been on too long mate need to cruise for a bit.. Did cross my mind tho :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well went and did a sesh today bit of chest and biceps, was talking to a couple of older guys today you know the types that use the gym as a working men's club and do more talking than training, well the topic turned to a hardcore type gym up the road witch lead to one saying "I wouldn't use it because I don't want to train with roid heads" lol I didn't ask his reasons why but wish I had done now..

anyway changed up my dosages for the last time now running 600mg tren and 400mg test will only be on that for 2-3 weeks to finish this vial off then will run the test abit longer and drop onto a cruise dose


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

No gym tonight too much decorating.. was trying to put silicone round the Bath earlier and nearly ripped the bathroom apart, like I said to the Mrs, it might not look pretty but there's fvck all water getting through there..

Will probably be re doing it tomoz


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> No gym tonight too much decorating.. was trying to put silicone round the Bath earlier and nearly ripped the bathroom apart, like I said to the Mrs, it might not look pretty but there's fvck all water getting through there..
> 
> Will probably be re doing it tomoz


 Worst job ever


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Worst job ever


 I can think of better reasons to be spitting on my finger..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Fitted a new mirror yest and it has some nice lighting so will be milking the sh1t out of it from here on out lol update pic.. Getting leaner!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Fitted a new mirror yest and it has some nice lighting so will be milking the sh1t out of it from here on out lol update pic.. Getting leaner!
> 
> View attachment 119813


 Looking a lot leaner mate. Doing well... Can you see yours abs first thing?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Fitted a new mirror yest and it has some nice lighting so will be milking the sh1t out of it from here on out lol update pic.. Getting leaner!
> 
> View attachment 119813


 That room is a lovely shade of pink


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Looking a lot leaner mate. Doing well... Can you see yours abs first thing?


 The top 4 vaguely at the min yeh as soon as I take on a meal and some water they go tho lol cheers mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> That room is a lovely shade of pink


 Matches my fave nail polish


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Matches my fave nail polish pissflaps


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking well mate leaning out nicely.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Looking well mate leaning out nicely.


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

You've come a long way pal, keep it up


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

zyphy said:


> You've come a long way pal, keep it up


 Thanks mate appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done back/shoulders/tri's

started off good but towards the end my eyes went really foggy and was seeing stars, still like that now abit and no idea what it is..

maybe dehydration or something? Will check my blood pressure in abit when I settle down see if it's that!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good in the update pic mate, you've definitely made massive improvements...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Looking good in the update pic mate, you've definitely made massive improvements...


 Cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Pulled a muscle in my shoulder/neck and its brutal! Got loads to do today too ffs can't even turn my head lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Pulled a muscle in my shoulder/neck and its brutal! Got loads to do today too ffs can't even turn my head lol


 Want a rub?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Pulled a muscle in my shoulder/neck and its brutal! Got loads to do today too ffs can't even turn my head lol


 I've done this a few times, usually when I miscue a jump to the pull up bars. Get your Mrs to work it out by rubbing it, see if that helps.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Want a bum?


 I need to be wined and dined thank you very much!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I've done this a few times, usually when I miscue a jump to the pull up bars. Get your Mrs to work it out by rubbing it, see if that helps.


 She massaged some deep heat in earlier feels abit better, was because of shoulders yesterday I think, usually feel a twinge but nothing till this morning so may have slept funny on it..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> I like to be slapped and choked thank you very much!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mrs showing off her painting skills :lol: :lol: .. N0b


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Thats one way of asking for a new carpet


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Thats one way of asking for a new carpet


 Lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What tren you using ballsack?

Start mine soon cant wait

LLookin good tho wouldbang


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> What tren you using ballsack?
> 
> Start mine soon cant wait
> 
> LLookin good tho wouldbang


 Infiniti Tren e s**t lips, worked well..

When you starting and what lab you using?

Cheers mate been a head fvck of a cycle but results are good! Just have to convince the other half to let me use it again :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Infiniti Tren e s**t lips, worked well..
> 
> When you starting and what lab you using?
> 
> Cheers mate been a head fvck of a cycle but results are good! Just have to convince the other half to let me use it again :lol:


 used infiniti tren before. was good shiitt

plan is to start winny on monday for about 6 weeks, add the tren in on the 2nd or 3rd week

front load with aload of test on the 8th of feb and tren the week after

been planning my gear for the next year up until power PCT in Oct lol

Nothing better than Tren, all the bad side effects people say are me normally lol so on it i am a fu**ing GOD!

using Alpha Pharma Test and Thiager Tren gonna be a shredded cvnt m8 just like zyzz m8 be a sick cvnt matee!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Lol I have been on too long mate need to cruise for a bit.. Did cross my mind tho :lol:


 How do you get on with tren mate? I just had my last jab Monday and dropping to cruise dose. I didn't realise I've been on 400mg tren for 16 weeks, been ok until the last few weeks, heads a little f*cked and training/diet has suffered slightly, had some good progress but I definitely need a break as well haha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> used infiniti tren before. was good shiitt
> 
> plan is to start winny on monday for about 6 weeks, add the tren in on the 2nd or 3rd week
> 
> ...


 Yeh good sheeet!

so Tren/winny/test what's the dosages? you going Boston Lloyd on that sh1t?

lol so your blasting and cruising for a year then power pct? How long you been b & c'ing for already?

Turns me into a paranoid Angry sweaty mess lol but I look good after using it so would use it again lol

some good labs there should be a sick cycle breh sick cvnt m8


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> How do you get on with tren mate? I just had my last jab Monday and dropping to cruise dose. I didn't realise I've been on 400mg tren for 16 weeks, been ok until the last few weeks, heads a little f*cked and training/diet has suffered slightly, had some good progress but I definitely need a break as well haha.


 Good results wise mate it's a brilliant compound! I have been on 400mg for most of the cycle too with 800mg test, just switched the dosages up this week to 600mg Tren and 400mg test to finish the vial of Tren

will only be 2-3 weeks on that just want to see how sides are with higher Tren..

so should be dropping onto a cruise in about 3-4 weeks..

yeh it takes its toll doesn't it, my heads been fvcked tbh on it but I started to manage it better but it's still mentally tiring lol looking forward to coming off it now lol

how did you do this cycle you looked like you added some good size a few week back


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> How do you get on with tren mate? I just had my last jab Monday and dropping to cruise dose. I didn't realise I've been on 400mg tren for 16 weeks, been ok until the last few weeks, heads a little f*cked and training/diet has suffered slightly, had some good progress but I definitely need a break as well haha.


 My update pic from yest is on the previous page too mate happy with the results tbh


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Good results wise mate it's a brilliant compound! I have been on 400mg for most of the cycle too with 800mg test, just switched the dosages up this week to 600mg Tren and 400mg test to finish the vial of Tren
> 
> will only be 2-3 weeks on that just want to see how sides are with higher Tren..
> 
> ...


 Done pretty well, 500 sust/400 tren gained around 15 pounds and strangely not much fat gain (avi is latest pic around 14 st 1.5 pound), works out about 1 pound/week (little more coming now with lack of diet/training). Dropping to test/mast cruise from next week and looking forward to it, I'm sure my lass is as well haha. Then prepare for cut in April/May time, I'll make a log then I think.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> My update pic from yest is on the previous page too mate happy with the results tbh


 Looking good, what's your weight difference from starting?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Yeh good sheeet!
> 
> so Tren/winny/test what's the dosages? you going Boston Lloyd on that sh1t?
> 
> ...


 Thinking 50mg winny

500 test and 400 Tren front loading with 750 or 1g Test for the first week or so

I've been on since last christmas so will be about 2 years by the time i'm finished

I was planning on TRTing for life, so as soon as she was pregnant i was on lol that's why i went on rather than B&Cing

but mrs wants the option of having another kid, i'm getting abit bored of all the jabbing an shite so figured i'd try coming off and see how i am natty again with maybe 1 or 2 cycles a year

hopefully being bigger fitter older more settled etc will make things better, if not i suppose i'll jump back on an stay on

plan is cut on test tren winny, cruise for about 2 month then bulk on high test, Dbol and maybe some winny basically using up everything ive got in my stash lol then come off around October and be natty for Christmas!

either way, GGAAIIINNNZZZZ


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Done pretty well, 500 sust/400 tren gained around 15 pounds and strangely not much fat gain (avi is latest pic around 14 st 1.5 pound), works out about 1 pound/week (little more coming now with lack of diet/training). Dropping to test/mast cruise from next week and looking forward to it, I'm sure my lass is as well haha. Then prepare for cut in April/May time, I'll make a log then I think.


 15lb is good going mate and yeh you don't look like you added much fat at all from what I can remember, haha the Mrs had enough? Mine has, said I'm not allowed to use it again lol



Ross1991 said:


> Looking good, what's your weight difference from starting?


 Scales havnt moved mate, still 11.3 when I started about 5 months ago I was 11.10 and now I'm 11.3, this is the diff mate well happy with it..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> 15lb is good going mate and yeh you don't look like you added much fat at all from what I can remember, haha the Mrs had enough? Mine has, said I'm not allowed to use it again lol
> 
> Scales havnt moved mate, still 11.3 when I started about 5 months ago I was 11.10 and now I'm 11.3, this is the diff mate well happy with it..
> 
> View attachment 119862


 Out of likes but very good progress mate.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Thinking 50mg winny
> 
> 500 test and 400 Tren front loading with 750 or 1g Test for the first week or so
> 
> ...


 Sounds like what I had in mind mate apart from having more skids.. Fvck that lol but the options there for you and will make it easier..

get in good condition in the time up until Xmas then come off and then maybe 2 cycles a year is a good plan, I'm same as you had enough of pinning already..

how you think you will recover after 2 years on? You worrying?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Ross1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Done pretty well, 500 sust/400 tren gained around 15 pounds and strangely not much fat gain (avi is latest pic around 14 st 1.5 pound), works out about 1 pound/week (little more coming now with lack of diet/training). Dropping to test/mast cruise from next week and looking forward to it, I'm sure my lass is as well haha. Then prepare for cut in April/May time, I'll make a log then I think.
> ...


Need tren in my life


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Out of likes but very good progress mate.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Need tren in my life


 Lol I made good progress on the test e alone for 12 weeks but the last 12 weeks with the Tren has been something else!

Go for it!!! Lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Need tren in my life
> ...


What AI you been using with the tren? Any prolactin issues?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What AI you been using with the tren? Any prolactin issues?


 Been using 1mg adex eod and 20mg nolva eod on alternate days..

had a lump form when I started the cycle I added the nolva and had no issues after that..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Sounds like what I had in mind mate apart from having more skids.. Fvck that lol but the options there for you and will make it easier..
> 
> get in good condition in the time up until Xmas then come off and then maybe 2 cycles a year is a good plan, I'm same as you had enough of pinning already..
> 
> how you think you will recover after 2 years on? You worrying?


 Yeah ive always been abit chubby so gonna get properly cut hopefully then keep bf 10% or lower as i gain will make everything easier an better aswell as recovery etc

Hopefully ill be ok recover wise i was fine from normal cycles without hcg n with questionable clomid(bsi labs)

So proper pct with HCG etc hopefully ill be good

Hopefully by the time i come off off be 15+ stone 10% or under and have good general fitness

f**k knows will wait an see what happens i suppose


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> 15lb is good going mate and yeh you don't look like you added much fat at all from what I can remember, haha the Mrs had enough? Mine has, said I'm not allowed to use it again lol
> 
> Scales havnt moved mate, still 11.3 when I started about 5 months ago I was 11.10 and now I'm 11.3, this is the diff mate well happy with it..
> 
> View attachment 119862


 fu**ing hell mate that looks like different people in the photos!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Yeah ive always been abit chubby so gonna get properly cut hopefully then keep bf 10% or lower as i gain will make everything easier an better aswell as recovery etc
> 
> Hopefully ill be ok recover wise i was fine from normal cycles without hcg n with questionable clomid(bsi labs)
> 
> ...


 Its doable in a year easily them goals mate, cutting down to 10% will be tough but once your there your there is the way I'm looking at it, will be easier to maintain it than getting there I imagine..

I'm not really worried about recovering either after blast and cruising for a while, follow the protocol and it should be all good (hopefully) lol

looking forward to seeing how you get on wi it, 10% at 15stone should look pretty impressive pal! See you in October lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> fu**ing hell mate that looks like different people in the photos!


 Thank you mate, feel a million times better than I used too, not nice being a fatty!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

What's your weight now?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> What's your weight now?


 11st 3lbs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > What's your weight now?
> ...


As Ronny says

Lightweight baby 

You done good mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> As Ronny says
> 
> Lightweight baby
> 
> ...


 Lol I know, when I get down to where I want to be bf wise, I can start adding some mass properly..

cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Its doable in a year easily them goals mate, cutting down to 10% will be tough but once your there your there is the way I'm looking at it, will be easier to maintain it than getting there I imagine..
> 
> I'm not really worried about recovering either after blast and cruising for a while, follow the protocol and it should be all good (hopefully) lol
> 
> looking forward to seeing how you get on wi it, 10% at 15stone should look pretty impressive pal! See you in October lol


 Yeah thats my thinking plus being leaner gear will work better! Haha

Dropping from 17 stone now pretty easily so with tren should fly off! Get to about 13 stone lean then got a year an a s**t load of test to add a solid stone or 2!

See ya then pal lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Yeah thats my thinking plus being leaner gear will work better! Haha
> 
> Dropping from 17 stone now pretty easily so with tren should fly off! Get to about 13 stone lean then got a year an a s**t load of test to add a solid stone or 2!
> 
> See ya then pal lol


 Yeh I think it's just a lot easier to add muscle when leaner too, especially after a long cut then straight into a bulk it should help with packing mass on..

so you are already cutting now or waiting till you start your blast?

Lol I meant I will see you then with your goals hit, it's the cutting that will be hardest but once there things will be a 100 times easier.. My goals are very similar to yours apart from the weight diff lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Yeh I think it's just a lot easier to add muscle when leaner too, especially after a long cut then straight into a bulk it should help with packing mass on..
> 
> so you are already cutting now or waiting till you start your blast?
> 
> Lol I meant I will see you then with your goals hit, it's the cutting that will be hardest but once there things will be a 100 times easier.. My goals are very similar to yours apart from the weight diff lol


 Yeah started now dropped kcals from 5/6000 a couple hundred at a time so down to about 3000 dropped 2 or 3kg so far an maybe drop carbs an kcals down to 2200ish once gear is up an running

An i got ya pal lol we'll be the next zyzzs


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Yeah started now dropped kcals from 5/6000 a couple hundred at a time so down to about 3000 dropped 2 or 3kg so far an maybe drop carbs an kcals down to 2200ish once gear is up an running
> 
> An i got ya pal lol we'll be the next zyzzs


 Good going already mate! We are gunna make it breh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done, bi's/chest

single arm machine curls

across boody hammers

db curls

cable skull crushers

flat bb bench

incline smith machine

db flys

inclin db press

Don't feel any diff whatsoever from running the tren higher tbh


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Just seen the comparison pictures, bud. fu**ing awesome work. Looks like two different people.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Just seen the comparison pictures, bud. fu**ing awesome work. Looks like two different people.


 Thank you mate :thumbup1: appreciate it! needed to be done, turned lazy as fvck witch wasn't fair on the kids and Mrs, life's much better now.. Less nagging for a start lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> richardrahl said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen the comparison pictures, bud. fu**ing awesome work. Looks like two different people.


 Less nagging for a start lol

She fears the tren


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Less nagging for a start lol
> 
> She fears the tren


 Haha anger hasn't really been an issue on it tbh..

I've been going on about using it again to her after she said she doesn't want me too again..

think I'm wearing her down lol she said well what do I get out of it if you do.. BOOM!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

That means she wants a kid bro


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> That means she wants a kid bro


 :huh: fvck that!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, scuse my intrusion. Quite a difference in the pics. You look fab. Well done


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, scuse my intrusion. Quite a difference in the pics. You look fab. Well done


 thankyou flubs :thumbup1: I appreciate the kind words..

So I guess I will let you off for intruding like you have  :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done back/shoulders/tri's

wide grip row

close grip pull down

db bent over row

db shoulder press

db lateral raises

machine hammer press

shrugs

straight bar push down

dips

cable extension

20 mins ss treadmill


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So I weighed in this morning ( first time in a couple of weeks) and I'm down to 10st 11lbs.. Stayed the same all cycle apart from the last 2 and a half week ish..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> So I weighed in this morning ( first time in a couple of weeks) and I'm down to 10st 11lbs.. Stayed the same all cycle apart from the last 2 and a half week ish..


 Skinny runt!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Skinny runt!


 Just call me Hannah.. Hannah rexic


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> So I weighed in this morning ( first time in a couple of weeks) and I'm down to 10st 11lbs.. Stayed the same all cycle apart from the last 2 and a half week ish..


 How tall are you mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> How tall are you mate?


 5ft 6 mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> 5ft 6 mate


 Was just curious mate, you've obviously lost a lot of fat to have not dropped weight! Fantastic effort.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Was just curious mate, you've obviously lost a lot of fat to have not dropped weight! Fantastic effort.


 Was getting ready for the short ar5e jokes then lol Yeh mate wasn't aggressive with it so held on to some muscle, 6lbs I have dropped this 12 week cycle just weighed in this morning, thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I know this is a justin beiber tune but caught the Video again on mtv and I don't don't know what it is about the lass with stripey black and white shorts!!!! Makes my peepee feel strange..






Nom nom


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> 5ft 6 mate


 Condolences brother


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ares said:


> Condolences brother


 :lol:

Cnut


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wag1 breadbin hows tings bouncing along?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> ancient_loyal said:
> 
> 
> > How tall are you mate?


 5ft 6 mate










Close bro


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 5ft 6 mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure whether 5' 11" is good or not, I don't have an excuse for my lack of good physique!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 5ft 6 mate
> ...


 Not sure whether 5' 11" is good or not, I don't have an excuse for my lack of good physique!

Haha, same!

But we gon make it bruh


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

King of Manlets, fu**ing LOL!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm 5 7, don't consider it all that bad. Easier to fill out and look hench as f**k at a lighter weight haha.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Go to Japan. It's awesome. You can see the tops of people's heads!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haha knew this was coming..

@FuqOutDaWhey an inch shy, story of my life 

@Ross1991 fvck em mate it's nice down here eh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Go to Japan. It's awesome. You can see the tops of people's heads!


 How tall are you mate?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> How tall are you mate?


 175cm

Dunno in old talk but fukin short!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> How tall are you mate?


 175cm

Dunno in old talk but fukin short!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> 175cm
> 
> Dunno in old talk but fukin short!


 That's 5ft 8 you lanky cvnt


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

There seems to be an awful lot of short people on UK-M...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> That's 5ft 8 you lanky cvnt


 Speak up, I can't hear you from down there


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Cough cough 6 foot 2ish cough cough


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Biceps chest done

single arm machine curls

across body hammer

db curls

db hammer curls

incline db press

bb bench press

peck deck

20 mins ss treadmill

pwo meal


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Biceps chest done
> 
> single arm machine curls
> 
> ...


 Nice!

How long are you workouts? That's like 3 times as much as i do!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Nice!
> 
> How long are you workouts? That's like 3 times as much as i do!


 Between an hour/ hour and a half, then 20 mins on treadmill mate..

i only do 3 sets on each exercise with short rests in between sets, feel ok with it but sometimes burn out towards the end, usually if I train in the morning when fasted..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Between an hour/ hour and a half, then 20 mins on treadmill mate..
> 
> i only do 3 sets on each exercise with short rests in between sets, feel ok with it but sometimes burn out towards the end, usually if I train in the morning when fasted..


 Very short rests?

I am lazy lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Very short rests?
> 
> I am lazy lol


 About 30 secs to a min rest inbetween sets, then a few mins breather between exercises

add in more volume mate and up the intensity you will be surprised how much more you have in the tank


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> About 30 secs to a min rest inbetween sets, then a few mins breather between exercises
> 
> add in more volume mate and up the intensity you will be surprised how much more you have in the tank


 I do think I need to.. but I get even weaker and fail sooner

I'm not best suited for this lifestyle


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> I do think I need to.. but I get even weaker and fail sooner
> 
> I'm not best suited for this lifestyle


 Whatever works best for you mate, you are doing well anyway!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Whatever works best for you mate, you are doing well anyway!


 Aw thanks sweetie.. I wish I sodding was


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Aw thanks sweetie.. I wish I sodding was


 Anytime babe, you are being consistent that's all that's needed


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I was going to have my last jab of tren today but I have just decided not to bother and end this blast now, and do abit of a recap..

so the pros and cons with the tren for me..

pros:

before I was very lethargic and sluggish, in this blast I have found its given me more motivation, not just with the gym but with everything in day to day life.

libido, was debating weather to put this in cons as it became a nightmare being a fvckin pest all the time with a constant boner, but a high libido is a good thing I suppose.

i know I have only done test e on its own previous but it's a brilliant compound! my body was changing for the better every week, actually surprised me tbh

cons:

paranoia, the first 3-5 weeks was where it was really noticable but died down a lot after that, was still there but no where near as bad, not nice either but if you get your head together you can control it, don't know how many times I have told myself to stop being a knob..

anger, not really an issue tbh had a couple of wobbles where I have snapped and had a rant but that's about it really.

sleep, struggled to get to sleep most night and woke up before the kids most mornings lol a quick nap during the day sorted that out when i got the chance..

acne, abit on my shoulders but no worse than when just on test.

Anxiety, again first 3-5 weeks was worst, one night I did a jab around the 4th week just before I got into bed and I felt strange and started breathing heavy and sweating then I thought my throat was closing up lol I'm guessing an anxiety attack, thought I was a gonner at the time tho, nothing much after that really.

tbh I could of made more of this cycle my diet was often sh1t if I'm honest with it running over Xmas and new year but I kept the drink to a minimum witch is probably why I did better..

so will I run it again after this? I think so, I think I will be able to control it a lot better knowing what I know now, that's if the Mrs will let me anyway lol

to my progress, I started at 11st 3lbs 12 weeks ago now weighing in at 10st 12lbs today happy with where I am at now and will drop down onto a cruise for abit and maintain..

start of 12 week cycle:








Think this was around the 8 week mark:









then this from last week witch I have already posted, haven't changed much since that anyway:









And that's that, going to cruise on 200mg test every 2 weeks and get some bloods sorted.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> I was going to have my last jab of tren today but I have just decided not to bother and end this blast now, and do abit of a recap..
> 
> so the pros and cons with the tren for me..
> 
> ...


 Looking good ****

Looks like youve gained some size aswell.as leaned up

Whats the plan now during and after cruise? Keep cutting or bulk?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Looking good ****
> 
> Looks like youve gained some size aswell.as leaned up
> 
> Whats the plan now during and after cruise? Keep cutting or bulk?


 Cheers mate, yeh been told I look bigger a few times but I'm carrying less fat so must have added muscle too..

I have a holiday booked in May so going to cruise now for 6 weeks and then do a quick 6 weeks blast before, going to cut on it so I'm leaner for the holiday..

how do you cruise mate? What dosages?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate, yeh been told I look bigger a few times but I'm carrying less fat so must have added muscle too..
> 
> I have a holiday booked in May so going to cruise now for 6 weeks and then do a quick 6 weeks blast before, going to cut on it so I'm leaner for the holiday..
> 
> how do you cruise mate? What dosages?


 A quick 6 weeks with tren ace should get ya lookin great for holiday! f**k pinning that often tho

I do 250mg every 10 to 14 days depending on when i remember lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> A quick 6 weeks with tren ace should get ya lookin great for holiday! f**k pinning that often tho
> 
> I do 250mg every 10 to 14 days depending on when i remember lol


 How often does the tren a need to be jabbed? I was thinking of going with a tren/test/mast ttm blend but with the long esters it might be pointless...

yeh sounds good will stick with the 200mg every 2 week, be nice not to be pinning twice a week lol

do you use an ai on blast? How do you step it down when going onto a cruise mate? I'm on 1mg of Adex eod and 20mg nolva eod


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> How often does the tren a need to be jabbed? I was thinking of going with a tren/test/mast ttm blend but with the long esters it might be pointless...
> 
> yeh sounds good will stick with the 200mg every 2 week, be nice not to be pinning twice a week lol
> 
> do you use an ai on blast? How do you step it down when going onto a cruise mate? I'm on 1mg of Adex eod and 20mg nolva eod


 Think its every other day, long esters will just be starting by week 6 with short you'll be nearing thr end

I dont use an AI on a cruise probably should for optimal but f**k it its ment to be like being natural which would be up an down so letting it naturally sort it

I'd keep it the same for a week after last jab then lower it for 2 weeks so like 0.5 EOD then maybe 0.25 EOD for a week

Ive just found dropping adex straight caused me to get killer acne but that was going to PCT rather than cruise


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tren a e3d for me

Control your estogen for prolactin issues cu**s


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Think its every other day, long esters will just be starting by week 6 with short you'll be nearing thr end
> 
> I dont use an AI on a cruise probably should for optimal but f**k it its ment to be like being natural which would be up an down so letting it naturally sort it
> 
> ...


 Ok sounds like tren a then, will pin e3d cheers @Frandeman ya big nob

Cheers mate will start dropping it down every week after 1 week then and eventually use nothing, like you say I don't think there will be enough to cause estro sides..

yeh when I finished my last cycle i got some minging spots about the 3rd week, do you get them dropping onto cruise dose?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Great progress


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Ok sounds like tren a then, will pin e3d cheers @Frandeman ya big nob
> 
> Cheers mate will start dropping it down every week after 1 week then and eventually use nothing, like you say I don't think there will be enough to cause estro sides..
> 
> yeh when I finished my last cycle i got some minging spots about the 3rd week, do you get them dropping onto cruise dose?


 Mine were ****in terrible

Don't think ive had them on a cruise

Been using accutane during last blast an cruise tho


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Great progress


 Cheers mate


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> I was going to have my last jab of tren today but I have just decided not to bother and end this blast now, and do abit of a recap..
> 
> so the pros and cons with the tren for me..
> 
> ...


 Picsornoboner


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Mmmmmboner


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good bro, good write up too!

The anxiety/anger and sleep issues would concern me. Did the anxiety come from expecting it? Like a self fulfilling prophecy?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Looking good bro, good write up too!
> 
> The anxiety/anger and sleep issues would concern me. Did the anxiety come from expecting it? Like a self fulfilling prophecy?


 Cheers mate thought I would put all of the experience in here to finish it off, might help someone along the way..

no anger really but the anxiety, well it wasn't on my mind before but it was more of a worry as I have never sufferd anything like that..

Had an anxiety attack one night when I pinned just before bed, I felt like I was burning up and my throat was closing up, I knew it was the gear so just ignored it and went to sleep, that was the worst case really and died down a lot after that..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

took the kids to the deep today was pretty w4nk tbh few pics


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> M18a1  that is all


 What for the cat? Haha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah just t make sure dig it in sky facing to not wreck owt else :thumb


 Haha no likes left, at least I wouldn't have to dispose anything after lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good in the progress pics mate :thumb

PS dont hurt the cat :whistling:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> Looking good in the progress pics mate :thumb
> 
> PS dont hurt the cat :whistling:


 Cheers mate

im not going to do anything really just p1ss and moan about it till I move lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Going to have this week off I think, maybe train Thursday Friday, been hitting it hard for a while now so think it's needed, give my shoulders need a rest too giving me some pain lately..

just booked dirty dancing at the theatre in Manchester too for me and the Mrs and another couple going to stay overnight @A1243R you know any nice hotels and restaurants mate?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Going to have this week off I think, maybe train Thursday Friday, been hitting it hard for a while now so think it's needed, give my shoulders need a rest too giving me some pain lately..
> 
> just booked dirty dancing at the theatre in Manchester too for me and the Mrs and another couple going to stay overnight @A1243R you know any nice hotels and restaurants mate?


 Which theatre bud? Palace? Lowry? Opera House? Royal Exchange?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Which theatre bud? Palace? Lowry? Opera House? Royal Exchange?


 Palace mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Going to have this week off I think, maybe train Thursday Friday, been hitting it hard for a while now so think it's needed, give my shoulders need a rest too giving me some pain lately..
> 
> just booked dirty dancing at the theatre in Manchester too for me and the Mrs and another couple going to stay overnight @A1243R you know any nice hotels and restaurants mate?


 I like the radison blue edwardian hotel.... the restaurant in there is top notch to and so is the steak and lobster resturarant in there


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I like the radison blue edwardian hotel.... the restaurant in there is top notch to and so is the steak and lobster resturarant in there


 Now that's a hotel, going to skint me this night out lol cheers mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Now that's a hotel, going to skint me this night out lol cheers mate


 It is proper nice mate! Rooms are spot on and theres a nice pool etc downstairs! I might actually be there Friday night :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> It is proper nice mate! Rooms are spot on and theres a nice pool etc downstairs! I might actually be there Friday night :lol:


 Yeh seen the pool and the gym, how much do you normally pay and what's the nicest rooms mate?

Al give Friday a miss then


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Yeh seen the pool and the gym, how much do you normally pay and what's the nicest rooms mate?
> 
> Al give Friday a miss then


 Between 100-150 tbh mate. Normally just got the bog standard room... its nice enough tbh!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Have a look on Trivago mate, wouldnt book direct!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Have a look on Trivago mate, wouldnt book direct!


 Will have a look now mate cheers for that :thumbup1:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

My vote would go to the Midland Hotel mate.

If your feeling flush you can go to the French which is run by Simon Rogan or you can go to Mr Cooper's House and Garden which is more reasonable but still excellent food. It's closer to the Palace theatre too.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> My vote would go to the Midland Hotel mate.
> 
> If your feeling flush you can go to the French which is run by Simon Rogan or you can go to Mr Cooper's House and Garden which is more reasonable but still excellent food. It's closer to the Palace theatre too.


 good hotel as well to tbh.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> good hotel as well to tbh.


 It certainly is, although I'm biased. I got married there in August.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> My vote would go to the Midland Hotel mate.
> 
> If your feeling flush you can go to the French which is run by Simon Rogan or you can go to Mr Cooper's House and Garden which is more reasonable but still excellent food. It's closer to the Palace theatre too.


 Just tried looking at the French but can't find any photos, will check the midland out now cheers mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Even if you don't go for a meal you could treat your other half to afternoon tea: https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/the-midland-non-accom


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well I signed up with pure gym earlier and the Mrs seen me doing it and wanted to join me, so she will be coming with me from now on..

Going to go for a session later on on my own later, see how things are check the equipment out, make sure weights are heavy enough for me..

Proper lost all motivation this week tbh, no idea why but hopefully a new gym will kick start things.. Shoulders feel 100 times better for it tho witch is good!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Anyone know how to change the title on my log?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Go to the first post and edit it mate, should be a box at the top


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Well I signed up with pure gym earlier and the Mrs seen me doing it and wanted to join me, so she will be coming with me from now on..
> 
> Going to go for a session later on on my own later, see how things are check the equipment out, make sure weights are heavy enough for me..
> 
> *Proper lost all motivation this week* tbh, no idea why but hopefully a new gym will kick start things.. Shoulders feel 100 times better for it tho witch is good!


 Need more tren lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Need more tren lol


 Lol I know yeh!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ares said:


> Go to the first post and edit it mate, should be a box at the top


 Missed this post mate cheers!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So did a session in pure gym with the Mrs, full of pretty boys in stringers and short shorts, not used to that sh1t but fvck it some good equipment.

mainly did machines and cables was very busy, hope it's not like that all the time!

Won't write it out but was an all over body workout the Mrs did what I did, just needed to get a feel for the place, non the wiser still tbh lol

out for a meal tonight with some friends so few drinks as well probably..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chest and bi's done in the new gym, don't know if I like it at all, just can't seem to get used to it..

db curls

db across body hammers

curl machine

Bb bench press

incline machine

peck deck

grappler 10mins full tempo

feel like sh1t tbh might feel better when I pump 200mg of test in today, going to do a delt shot for the first time, any protocol I should follow? Where about a is the best place to do it?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Chest and bi's done in the new gym, don't know if I like it at all, just can't seem to get used to it..
> 
> db curls
> 
> ...


 Not enough twinks for you?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Not enough twinks for you?


 Twinks? If that means big muscly gay men then yeh can never have enough..

just doesn't feel right, I'm not feeling the vibe!

you pin delts mate?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Twinks? If that means big muscly gay men then yeh can never have enough..
> 
> just doesn't feel right, I'm not feeling the vibe!
> 
> you pin delts mate?


 Delts? Wtf. I barely have quads lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Delts? Wtf. I barely have quads lol


 Lol same but my glutes have been done for 5 months now so going to have to do it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Shoulders/back/ tri's done

shoulder press machine

side lat cable raises

smith machine shrugs

db press

wide grip pull down

wide grip row

narrow grip row

straight bar push down

cable extension

grappler 5 mins all out

trained with the other half but she didn't do much with me mainly treadmill and abs and a few machines due to feeling weak from this daft detox things she's doing..

about to to nail my bacon and scrambled eggs then jab my delt later fvcked it off last night


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

First delt jab done piece of pish, don't know why I put them off for so long tbh

ment to be rest day tomoz but going to go in and do some cv fvck it may aswel!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well last night I couldn't sleep because of pain in my back, deep in my back where my kidneys are..

was getting pretty worried about it tbh, still aching now so booked in at docs give them a pee sample and see what gets said

think all these years of hammering the booze and eating sh1t may have caught up with me..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Did a p1ss test came back clear so they took bloods to check liver/kidneys/red blood count should hear back in a week


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Did a p1ss test came back clear so they took bloods to check liver/kidneys/red blood count should hear back in a week


 Got a test that soon? Took me 2 weeks last time I needed one!

Good luck with bloods though dude


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Got a test that soon? Took me 2 weeks last time I needed one!
> 
> Good luck with bloods though dude


 I told her I've been drinking for more or less 5 years solid and I think my kidneys are in trouble, booked me in with the nurse who was free next door 10 mins later

cheers mate


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> I told her I've been drinking for more or less 5 years solid and I think my kidneys are in trouble, booked me in with the nurse who was free next door 10 mins later
> 
> cheers mate


 Well that's a good way to avoid a hangover


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Well that's a good way to avoid a hangover


 It's not exactly like that but not far off, mainly just weekends for the last 2 years but usually every night before that..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done bi/chest

db chest press

incline machine

machine press

db curls 18kg 14-12-10 pb

across body hammer

bicep curl machine

feeling good kidneys calmed down today drank a lot of cranberry juice and hammered the water yest and today so that's obviously helping..

Have a good en!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Brushing my teeth earlier and I'm sure I seen a bicep vein

#shredded #peeled #sickcvntm8ivemadeitbrah

srs tho getting leaner, abs becoming more visible and sheet, shoulders tri's today at some point


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Got a call from docs saying I need to make an appointment with the doctor..

im not gunna make it brah


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Got a call from docs saying I need to make an appointment with the doctor..
> 
> im not gunna make it brah


 Fingers crossed he just wants a snuggle mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Fingers crossed he just wants a snuggle mate


 I hope so he's cute..

gunna go in and write the results down, can't wait a week without knowing it will eat me up lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> I hope so he's cute..
> 
> gunna go in and take my trousers down, can't wait a week without him, he will eat me up lol


 But really, best wishes dude


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You look healty too me :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> But really, best wishes dude


 Haha you fvcker cheers


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You look healty too me [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Well ive not turned yellow yet lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Shoulders tri's done

db press 26kg for 3 sets

db lat raise 12kg for 3 sets

db shrugs 36kg for 3 sets

straight bar push down

cable extension

seated dip machine thing

feeling good, diets been on point still, sleeps still sh1t but that's usual..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quick update pic, diets been on point so still leaning out slowly..


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good bro!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Still leaning up nicely mate. How much further do you plan to go?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Quick update pic, diets been on point so still leaning out slowly..
> 
> View attachment 120859


 Do you wax? Lol no hair in sight

Lookin good tho

A lil ****


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Looking good bro!


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:



Flipper said:


> Still leaning up nicely mate. How much further do you plan to go?


 I'm just going to keep going till I'm happy I think, will see where I'm at after my 6 week blast/cut I start in 3 weeks time, then I can look at proper bulking for the first time just want to be as lean as possible before I start it..



mrwright said:


> Do you wax? Lol no hair in sight
> 
> Lookin good tho
> 
> A lil ****


 Lol I used that veet stuff for the first time last week and it burned the sh1t out of my chest haha left it on too long, will just use a razor for my stomach and chest from now on

cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm just going to keep going till I'm happy I think, will see where I'm at after my 6 week blast/cut I start in 3 weeks time, then I can look at proper bulking for the first time just want to be as lean as possible before I start it..
> 
> ...


 Lol I'm gonna give having a shave ago see if it makes me look sexier


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sick progress pal uve done real well so far why stop now #shreddedyorkshirepudding :thumb:


 Haha cheers mucka yeh gunna keep going see where I'm at in 9 weeks, hopefully where I want to be to start bulking..



mrwright said:


> Lol I'm gonna give having a shave ago see if it makes me look sexier


 mate a shave and a tan makes a big difference, I await pics..

tissue in hand

full ****


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Haha cheers mucka yeh gunna keep going see where I'm at in 9 weeks, hopefully where I want to be to start bulking..
> 
> mate a shave and a tan makes a big difference, I await pics..
> 
> ...


 I fckin wish i could tan

I sit bathed in fckin cookin oil in the sun for 3 days straight and apart from face and forearms theres no difference!

Spose fake tan is the way

Show standard before full on black


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I fckin wish i could tan
> 
> I sit bathed in fckin cookin oil in the sun for 3 days straight and apart from face and forearms theres no difference!
> 
> ...


 Lol are you a secret ginger?

i always wondered about fake tan but don't think I know any blokes that do it other than for shows, is it normal for men to do this now? Lol


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> I'm just going to keep going till I'm happy I think, will see where I'm at after my 6 week blast/cut I start in 3 weeks time, then I can look at proper bulking for the first time just want to be as lean as possible before I start it.


 Makes sense mate. Did you decide on using the mast in the end? What doses you planning?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Makes sense mate. Did you decide on using the mast in the end? What doses you planning?


 Yeh went with mast prop and test 400, going to do 1ml m/t/w so 300mg a week undecided on what to run the test at yet might start at 400 and up it to 800 on week 3 maybe up the mast week 3 too mate


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Yeh went with mast prop and test 400, going to do 1ml m/t/w so 300mg a week undecided on what to run the test at yet might start at 400 and up it to 800 on week 3 maybe up the mast week 3 too mate


 Do you mean m/w/f? Lol. Sounds reasonable to me mate. I'd probably be tempted to up the mast a little as well to 1.5ml per pin what with it being mild. Can always up it after a few weeks like you said. Test at around 600 would be where I'd be using it at. Sounds good tho mate :thumb


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Lol are you a secret ginger?
> 
> i always wondered about fake tan but don't think I know any blokes that do it other than for shows, is it normal for men to do this now? Lol


 I must be lol

Cant say ive ever done it, go full show standard dare ya! Lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Do you mean m/w/f? Lol. Sounds reasonable to me mate. I'd probably be tempted to up the mast a little as well to 1.5ml per pin what with it being mild. Can always up it after a few weeks like you said. Test at around 600 would be where I'd be using it at. Sounds good tho mate :thumb


 Oh yeh lol yeh 600 is probably enough, will up the mast definitely don't think I will see much from it at 300 yeh 1.5ml-2ml is a good idea, looking forward to using the mast tbh heard good things


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I must be lol
> 
> Cant say ive ever done it, go full show standard dare ya! Lol


 Haha get it done just before my holiday lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done, chest bi's

machine press

incline db press

peck deck

db curls

hammer curls

5 mins grappler

5 mins rowing machine

was rammed and couldn't get on anything, was lucky to get on what I did, can go through the day all week now so will be a bit less busy hopefully.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Session done shoulders tri's

Machine press

cable lat raises

db shoulder press

seated db shrugs

straight bar push down

bw dips

10 mins grappler

done, feeling good, gear arrived for blast too so all set.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> Session done shoulders tri's
> 
> Machine press
> 
> ...


 Grappler?

Sounds kinky


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Grappler?
> 
> Sounds kinky


 It's a guy in the gym who you can roll around on the floor with and grapple


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

superpube said:


> Grappler?
> 
> Sounds kinky


 I was thinking the same


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I was thinking the same





superpube said:


> Grappler?
> 
> Sounds kinky


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> View attachment 120987


 Is the guy using that rope called grappler then?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Is the guy using that rope called grappler then?


 No that's Jim, he just likes to grapple


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wagwan breadbin? U dead from aids?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Wagwan breadbin? U dead from aids?


 Only just seen this, didn't go gym Thursday but did an all over body workout Friday instead..

took the Mrs away for the night last night, some good food and drink, was a classy establishment so did my usual trick and overdid the drink and acted like a pr**k.. happy days


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So session done bi's/chest/shoulders kinda winged it as it's not what I normally do but fancied a bit of shoulders..

db curls 18kg 3 sets of 10

across body hammers 12kg's

incline db press 32kg for 3 sets of 10

chest press machine

fly machine

shoulder press 22kg for 3 sets

db lat raises 12kgs

db shrugs 36kg 3 sets

hanging leg raises 3 sets of 20

first day of zero carbs today got in a load of meat and veg, stuff like stir fry veg and mince and steak/chicken/Turkey see how I go, lasted 2 days last time but going to see it through this time as I have been told after a few days it gets a lot easier!

feeling good, jab today .5 ml of test 400 right delt


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Day 2 with no carbs, feeling weak! next meal is lamb steaks with veg bean sprouts and mint sauce maybe abit of gravy

poached eggs and ham after that day off gym today will be in tomorrow


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you going for a keto diet or just looking for a boost of low carbs/cals?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Are you going for a keto diet or just looking for a boost of low carbs/cals?


 Not realy read up on the keto diet but from what I have it's below 40g of carbs a day to get into ketosis?

I'm just getting all my carbs from my meat and greens so I'm defo below 40g so I think so? Don't know lol

i am up 2lbs since Monday witch is soul destroying hanging out for some bread or potato lol will stick with it anyway see what happens


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Just think a change up in diet needed to happen I seem to have stalled so will do this and when I start stalling again in 2 week I start my cycle so if all goes well It should fall into place nicely!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@banzi any idea why my weights going up?

Diets been mainly stir fry veg red meat including bacon, white meat poached eggs tinned tomatoes, bean sprouts, spinach so far?

On day 3 now and starting to feel sh1tty


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> @banzi any idea why my weights going up?
> 
> Diets been mainly stir fry veg red meat including bacon, white meat poached eggs tinned tomatoes, bean sprouts, spinach so far?
> 
> On day 3 now and starting to feel sh1tty


 shouldnt be, maybe a reaction to something you are eating, with the low carbs you should be dropping water weight in the first few days.

Just stick with it and only weigh yourself once a week.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> shouldnt be, maybe a reaction to something you are eating, with the low carbs you should be dropping water weight in the first few days.
> 
> Just stick with it and only weigh yourself once a week.


 been eating more red meat than white will change that round and see if that makes a difference, yeh will stick with it cheers mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> been eating more red meat than white will change that round and see if that makes a difference, yeh will stick with it cheers mate


 just eat red meat once a day at the most


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not entirely well versed in keto diets to be honest, largely because I don't think they'd suit me. Fair play for going so low carb though, I can imagine it being tough.

How many tins of tomatoes are you having daily?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

banzi said:


> just eat red meat once a day at the most


 Hi Banzi,

What's the reason for this? I ask because I sometimes have a couple of portions of lean steak mince a day...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Hi Banzi,
> 
> What's the reason for this? I ask because I sometimes have a couple of portions of lean steak mince a day...


 its just the higher fat content, hence higher cals.

The diet I give allows you to eat as much as you like, if you were having as much steak as you like you could still hit high cals so I advise one serving a day of red meat.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

banzi said:


> its just the higher fat content, hence higher cals.
> 
> The diet I give allows you to eat as much as you like, if you were having as much steak as you like you could still hit high cals so I advise one serving a day of red meat.


 That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

f**k eating that!

Im on 100 or so carbs unless the mrs cooks lol an thats almost a struggle

As soon as imentioned wanting low carbs she wants huge tuna pasta bake s**t load of mash chocolate cake etc

Feckin women

Eating a handful of broccoli for 1 meal is pushing it for me lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> That makes sense, thanks.


 if you are counting cals there is no reason why you cant have it for all your meals.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

banzi said:


> if you are counting cals there is no reason why you cant have it for all your meals.


 That's what I was thinking, I do tend to limit the amount just because calories start to add up quicker the more I eat. Partly because of the slightly higher fat content but partly because it's usually part of a chilli recipe.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> if you are counting cals there is no reason why you cant have it for all your meals.


 I'm not counting anything so will just like you say have red meat once a day


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> f**k eating that!
> 
> Im on 100 or so carbs unless the mrs cooks lol an thats almost a struggle
> 
> ...


 My mrs is doing it with me and she was drinking cranberry juice for the first day and it's got quite abit of carbs in it so she's fuming lol

it's getting easier already no energy whatsoever but cravings are starting to die down for carbs

anyway session done

tri's/back

narrow grip row

db bent over row

tricep extension hammer machine

straight bar push down

10 mins grappler all out

struggled with that one weak as fook!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I'm not entirely well versed in keto diets to be honest, largely because I don't think they'd suit me. Fair play for going so low carb though, I can imagine it being tough.
> 
> How many tins of tomatoes are you having daily?


 Just half a tin with my first meal mate, it should get easier anyway


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> My mrs is doing it with me and she was drinking cranberry juice for the first day and it's got quite abit of carbs in it so she's fuming lol
> 
> it's getting easier already no energy whatsoever but cravings are starting to die down for carbs
> 
> ...


 My mrs keeps saying she'll do it

After we eat all the chocolate an s**t so shes not tempted

Then next week

Might just sneek some tren into her while.she's asleep


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> My mrs keeps saying she'll do it
> 
> After we eat all the chocolate an s**t so shes not tempted
> 
> ...


 Yeh my mrs would be the same if we didn't have a holiday coming up

just give her a 1ml glute jab and pretend you are prodding her with your knob


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Yeh my mrs would be the same if we didn't have a holiday coming up
> 
> just give her a 1ml glute jab and pretend you are prodding her with your knob


 I wish my knob was that big pal


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Day 4 no carbs feeling ok this morning actually, No gym today, taking kids for a five mile walk round a big lake so abit of cv there..


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Day 4 no carbs feeling ok this morning actually, No gym today, taking kids for a five mile walk round a big lake so abit of cv there..


 5 mile walk with no cards, hardcore man.

Have you seen any water loss recently?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> 5 mile walk with no cards, hardcore man.
> 
> Have you seen any water loss recently?


 Yeh will be hard lol I have only been feeling realy burned out in the afternoon realy

and yes I hold a lot of water usually and there's nothing at the min my body feels tight, been supplementing dandelion root too so that will be helping


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Yeh will be hard lol I have only been feeling realy burned out in the afternoon realy
> 
> and yes I hold a lot of water usually and there's nothing at the min my body feels tight, been supplementing dandelion root too so that will be helping


 Is the Dandelion Root effective? I assume it's a temporary measure or can it be run long term?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Is the Dandelion Root effective? I assume it's a temporary measure or can it be run long term?


 Just seeing how it works for a week or 2, I'm going to use it from 2 weeks out before my holiday, not sure weather it's dropping the carbs or the dandelion root tbh lol probably a mixture of both mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Does extensive use have any detrimental effect to your body? e.g. dehydration?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Does extensive use have any detrimental effect to your body? e.g. dehydration?


 Not too sure mate I havnt felt dehydrated at all but been hammering the water And no alcohol, I won't run it for longer than 2 weeks anyway probably the only time I will use it again is for my hol tbh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So walk round holingworth lake done, I'm told it's 5 mile but it didn't feel like it, it is a long walk tho and I'm feeling it now..

kids were lucky not to be attacked when they had fish and chips but I held out for omelet and salad now.

the Mrs got some keto strips to pee on to tell you if your in keto too I had a go yesterday and it was positive


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> So walk round holingworth lake done, I'm told it's 5 mile but it didn't feel like it, it is a long walk tho and I'm feeling it now..
> 
> kids were lucky not to be attacked when they had fish and chips but I held out for omelet and salad now.
> 
> the Mrs got some keto strips to pee on to tell you if your in keto too I had a go yesterday and it was positive


 I know Hollingworth Lake very well 

It certainly isn't 5 miles, it's closer to 2.25

Do you feel any different from being in keto? It's supposed to get easier and easier from what I've read?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I know Hollingworth Lake very well
> 
> It certainly isn't 5 miles, it's closer to 2.25
> 
> Do you feel any different from being in keto? It's supposed to get easier and easier from what I've read?


 Is that all it is ffs lol I knew it wasn't 5 tho, it's a nice walk tho isn't it feeding the ducks and that..

it's getting easier I think, just feel drained on a night but I have been doing a lot

i know banzi said not to weigh myself but I have today lol and I'm still 2 pound up if it hasn't changed by Sunday I'm going to reintroduce carbs, keep them low still but no point killing myself if it's not working


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Is that all it is ffs lol I knew it wasn't 5 tho, it's a nice walk tho isn't it feeding the ducks and that..
> 
> it's getting easier I think, just feel drained on a night but I have been doing a lot
> 
> i know banzi said not to weigh myself but I have today lol and I'm still 2 pound up if it hasn't changed by Sunday I'm going to reintroduce carbs, keep them low still but no point killing myself if it's not working


 That is strange, like he said you should be dropping water weight at least and if your kcals are lower then you should be seeing the scales move. He'll be much better to advise though!

Do you live around that way or did you visit Hollingworth for the walk?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> That is strange, like he said you should be dropping water weight at least and if your kcals are lower then you should be seeing the scales move. He'll be much better to advise though!
> 
> Do you live around that way or did you visit Hollingworth for the walk?


 I live over Huddersfield way mate so not far.

i know it's tough to stay on track when you see no progress, I start my cycle in just over a weeks time anyway and I think that will be the end of cutting after that..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> Is that all it is ffs lol I knew it wasn't 5 tho, it's a nice walk tho isn't it feeding the ducks and that..
> 
> it's getting easier I think, just feel drained on a night but I have been doing a lot
> 
> i know banzi said not to weigh myself but I have today lol and I'm still 2 pound up if it hasn't changed by Sunday I'm going to reintroduce carbs, keep them low still but no point killing myself if it's not working


 Burn more calories lazy boy


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Burn more calories lazy boy


 nah it's the scales they must be broke lol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> I live over Huddersfield way mate so not far.
> 
> i know it's tough to stay on track when you see no progress, I start my cycle in just over a weeks time anyway and I think that will be the end of cutting after that..


 End of cutting for good? Or just as you're on a cycle?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> End of cutting for good? Or just as you're on a cycle?


 The end of cutting hopefully, then I can start adding some mass, looking scrawny now tbh


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> The end of cutting hopefully, then I can start adding some mass, looking scrawny now tbh


 Sounds good bro, time to get huge!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I pretty much avoid the scales entirely and go off the mirror and the occasional caliper test when I'm cutting, the scales are an unreliable measuring tool for judging cutting progress while you're on gear boyo.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> The end of cutting hopefully, then I can start adding some mass, looking scrawny now tbh


 What ya planning on runnin?

I've been lookijg into short esters to start my bulk cycle later this year but dunno if i can hack jabbing that often bad enough doin 2 jabs a week


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

mrwright said:


> What ya planning on runnin?
> 
> I've been lookijg into short esters to start my bulk cycle later this year but dunno if i can hack jabbing that often bad enough doin 2 jabs a week


 I stick to long esters hate jabbing as it is (not that I jab myself anyway), they only take ~3 weeks for them to start getting to work and gives you an excuse to run for longer  . As for the first 3-4 weeks I'd just run an oral.

@Plate How you getting on mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> What ya planning on runnin?
> 
> I've been lookijg into short esters to start my bulk cycle later this year but dunno if i can hack jabbing that often bad enough doin 2 jabs a week


 Going to be jabbing eod from the end of next week for 6 weeks, but that's to cut not looking forward to it either tbh hate jabbing and I'm sh1t with pip from most labs I have used, I'm trying a new one too so hopefully it's ok

thinking about trying deca and test 400 to bulk mate not sure, npp interests me but it's bad for gyno so unsure, gutted I can't use tren lol

what you thinking let me guess tren lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I stick to long esters hate jabbing as it is (not that I jab myself anyway), they only take ~3 weeks for them to start getting to work and gives you an excuse to run for longer  . As for the first 3-4 weeks I'd just run an oral.
> 
> @Plate How you getting on mate?


 Hanging in there mate but only just lol not looking much different apart from the water loss, seeming pointless so far but will hold out till Sunday with it and see..

yeh I will be using long esters to bulk too run a nice long 15-16 week cycle 

I'm the same too glad I don't have to jab myself lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Hanging in there mate but only just lol not looking much different apart from the water loss, seeming pointless so far but will hold out till Sunday with it and see..
> 
> yeh I will be using long esters to bulk too run a nice long 15-16 week cycle
> 
> I'm the same too glad I don't have to jab myself lol


 Stick with it mate and results will come :thumb: .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Going to be jabbing eod from the end of next week for 6 weeks, but that's to cut not looking forward to it either tbh hate jabbing and I'm sh1t with pip from most labs I have used, I'm trying a new one too so hopefully it's ok
> 
> thinking about trying deca and test 400 to bulk mate not sure, npp interests me but it's bad for gyno so unsure, gutted I can't use tren lol
> 
> what you thinking let me guess tren lol


 Deca is good i used it for my last bulk

Didn't notice much from it no strength or anythin just scales kept going up and up

Could be cuz i was a fst fck an eatin everythin tho


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Deca is good i used it for my last bulk
> 
> Didn't notice much from it no strength or anythin just scales kept going up and up
> 
> Could be cuz i was a fst fck an eatin everythin tho


 Ah right cheers mate

You ever tried just a gram of test per week on its own?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Ah right cheers mate
> 
> You ever tried just a gram of test per week on its own?


 Never been that high id end up with tits within a week lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Never been that high id end up with tits within a week lol


 Lol I'm worried about that too but I had my test up to 800mg at one point and felt brilliant with having my ai nailed

contemplating just trying it on its own to bulk with, I could do that and when I stall drop it down and add in a bit of decca


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Lol I'm worried about that too but I had my test up to 800mg at one point and felt brilliant with having my ai nailed
> 
> contemplating just trying it on its own to bulk with, I could do that and when I stall drop it down and add in a bit of decca


 Id go to 800 again if you had good things with that

I'm trying keep drugs as low as possible for as long as possible Dont wanna end up having to need a few gram


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Id go to 800 again if you had good things with that
> 
> I'm trying keep drugs as low as possible for as long as possible Dont wanna end up having to need a few gram


 Yeh good point mate

I have longer than I thought, around 12 weeks till I go on holiday so I could run long esters for 10 weeks.. Need to decide what I'm doing quickly so I can get the stuff in..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Anyway, went to Blackpool over the weekend with the kids and had fish and chips so the no carbs lasted a week haven't seen much happen and the scales didn't move so fvck knows what went on there..

back to doing what I was previously and just keeping carbs low and protein high..

gym tomorrow


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Anyway, went to Blackpool over the weekend with the kids and had fish and chips so the no carbs lasted a week haven't seen much happen and the scales didn't move so fvck knows what went on there..
> 
> back to doing what I was previously and just keeping carbs low and protein high..
> 
> gym tomorrow


 Those chips must have tasted like fu**ing nectar!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Those chips must have tasted like fu**ing nectar!


 They did mate the warm doughnuts were better tho, best thing about Blackpool lol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> They did mate the warm doughnuts were better tho, best thing about Blackpool lol


 These are the best things about Blackpool!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> These are the best things about Blackpool!


 Lol my son was on that for ages, I prefer this


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> These are the best things about Blackpool!


 Put about a grand in in pennies and go home with a 5p toy!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Put about a grand in in pennies and go home with a 5p toy!


 That's the magic of Blackpool :thumb:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So ordered all my pins and barrels from medisave 20 quid and you get loads, got a sharps bin too pretty good, ordered tren e today too f**k it..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

May aswell just update this for the 12 week transformation thing.

2 weeks since my last jab of test at 200ml and feeling like sh1t, next time if I cruise again I will pin every week

no bother tho 400mg test and 200mg tren going in later

not really been to the gym either for the last 2 weeks and diets been poor, a needed break tho I think and I'm back ready to hit it hard


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

1ml test 400 1ml tren e 200 in right delt and its aching like fvck already lol

meatball sub while I was at white rose earlier, will be eating chicken and rice for the rest of the day, got the stuff in now, gym later Chest/bi's will do delts tomoz since I jabbed it just now #betakent


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck lad - ill be following 

I just came off 9week cruise 125mg test EW. ate shite hardly trained so time to kick myself in the ass for this 12week physique programme


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

herc said:


> Good luck lad - ill be following
> 
> I just came off 9week cruise 125mg test EW. ate shite hardly trained so time to kick myself in the ass for this 12week physique programme


 Cheers bud and following yours too mate will check in in a min, haha same with my cruise, motivation just took a dive, will jab every week if I cruise again like I said towards the end of the second week I was feeling crap..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Plate said:


> Cheers bud and following yours too mate will check in in a min, haha same with my cruise, motivation just took a dive, will jab every week if I cruise again like I said towards the end of the second week I was feeling crap..


 I think my next cruise I will do 150mg as I think 125mg was too low. That or my self disclpine over christmas and lack of training gave me the lack of abs and a 6month pregnancy belly lol..

Anywho first day back on and banged 3.5ml gear into me bum so feeling good lol!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> 1ml test 400 1ml tren e 200 in right delt and its aching like fvck already lol
> 
> meatball sub while I was at white rose earlier, will be eating chicken and rice for the rest of the day, got the stuff in now, gym later Chest/bi's will do delts tomoz since I jabbed it just now #betakent


 What test and tren you gone for fella? I may try tren on my next blast


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

herc said:


> I think my next cruise I will do 150mg as I think 125mg was too low. That or my self disclpine over christmas and lack of training gave me the lack of abs and a 6month pregnancy belly lol..
> 
> Anywho first day back on and banged 3.5ml gear into me bum so feeling good lol!!


 yeh 500mg pw sounds the sweet spot for me to cruise with and 200mg tren that should just about cover any self discipline problem lol

150 sounds good might do that myself, trying to decide weather to come off and pct after this one tho so who knows

you pinning once or twice a week mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> What test and tren you gone for fella? I may try tren on my next blast


 Still using Infiniti mate that's all I could get hold of in time, I have some gsl test 400 in my box of goodies and got some gsl tren e and mast e on order so will start the mast next week if it gets here in time.

yes pal you may aswel you seem level headed enough, you will love it!

So you are cruising then mate?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Plate said:


> yeh 500mg pw sounds the sweet spot for me to cruise with and 200mg tren that should just about cover any self discipline problem lol
> 
> 150 sounds good might do that myself, trying to decide weather to come off and pct after this one tho so who knows
> 
> you pinning once or twice a week mate?


 I will probably come off if I haven't got the wife pregnant this month on my cruise. Ill run this cycle then hard PCT to get my swimmers back lol. She now wants another baby lol...

I am pinning 1.5ml test , 1ml tren , 1ml mast twice a week (mon/thu)

Alpha pharma test / Wildcat tren & mast are the brands I am running


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Still using Infiniti mate that's all I could get hold of in time, I have some gsl test 400 in my box of goodies and got some gsl tren e and mast e on order so will start the mast next week if it gets here in time.
> 
> yes pal you may aswel you seem level headed enough, you will love it!
> 
> So you are cruising then mate?


 Sounds good mate. I'm going to try the GSL Rip Blend at 1ml M/W/F i think...

Level headed... dont know about that :lol:

Yes mate but only because i had an operation last week.... im about 10lbs down since last Thursday as im still not eating properly! Dropped plenty of water though!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

herc said:


> I will probably come off if I haven't got the wife pregnant this month on my cruise. Ill run this cycle then hard PCT to get my swimmers back lol. She now wants another baby lol...
> 
> I am pinning 1.5ml test , 1ml tren , 1ml mast twice a week (mon/thu)
> 
> Alpha pharma test / Wildcat tren & mast are the brands I am running


 power pct? I'm not having anymore kids but going to do that anyway see if I can get my balls looking like they are adult balls again

sounds like a good cycle similar to mine if I add the mast in next week, will be using Infiniti and gsl tho, can you tell a massive difference with the alpha pharma to ugl test?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate. I'm going to try the GSL Rip Blend at 1ml M/W/F i think...
> 
> Level headed... dont know about that :lol:
> 
> Yes mate but only because i had an operation last week.... im about 10lbs down since last Thursday as im still not eating properly! Dropped plenty of water though!


 Sounds good, always wanted to try a rip blend How long you going to cruise for?

Oh yeh you had the wisdom teeth out! How bad was it?

10lbs that's a lot, you not been able to train either?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Plate said:


> power pct? I'm not having anymore kids but going to do that anyway see if I can get my balls looking like they are adult balls again
> 
> sounds like a good cycle similar to mine if I add the mast in next week, will be using Infiniti and gsl tho, can you tell a massive difference with the alpha pharma to ugl test?


 Yes i ran the Power PCT and after 2months the wife was pregnant to our now 8month girl. We were due to try again in Oct so the birth fell over the summer school hols. But now she wants to try now lol. I said if it hasn't happened this month then it wont till i come off this next blast..

I like AP i ran it early last year and couldnt source it again after my cruise. Ended up running magnum pharma which was crap so switched to sphynx after a month and was good. I ran WC in my cruise. I got a source that stocked AP so bought 40ml worth lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Sounds good, always wanted to try a rip blend How long you going to cruise for?
> 
> Oh yeh you had the wisdom teeth out! How bad was it?
> 
> 10lbs that's a lot, you not been able to train either?


 6 weeks mate probably. My cycle only eneded up 8 weeks.... might curise for 6/8 weeks then do a blast.

Grim mate, not been able to eat and still in a lot of pain.

It will mainly just be water mate. Probably had about 3000 cals since Thursday haha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> 6 weeks mate probably. My cycle only eneded up 8 weeks.... might curise for 6/8 weeks then do a blast.
> 
> Grim mate, not been able to eat and still in a lot of pain.
> 
> It will mainly just be water mate. Probably had about 3000 cals since Thursday haha


 Well hope you recover soon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Anyone tried these?









those and the arla protein protein yogurts 20g the small protein ones and uncle bens rice all knocked down to a pound at asda so mrs grabbed loads

sesision done bi's/chest

single arm curl machine

db curls

across body hammers

flat db press

fly machine

incline machine

cable crossovers ss with skull crushers

diets been w4nk today but a good session, got all the right food in now so on that tomoz


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I use to love Fuel granola they sold. I nearly had sponsorpship for them two years ago when they first came out. I plugged/adv for them and I managed to get the a lot of followers through my facebook. They used my fight photos on their facebook page and I received free shakes, porridge and granola ceral from them but it soon stopped.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

herc said:


> I use to love Fuel granola they sold. I nearly had sponsorpship for them two years ago when they first came out. I plugged/adv for them and I managed to get the a lot of followers through my facebook. They used my fight photos on their facebook page and I received free shakes, porridge and granola ceral from them but it soon stopped.


 Didnt know it had been about that long, first time I have seen it , 20g of protein in that shake and tastes nice, they Russian or something? How come it stopped?

hows the doms mate? Feel like I've been hit by a train along with the pip in my delt lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Plate said:


> Didnt know it had been about that long, first time I have seen it , 20g of protein in that shake and tastes nice, they Russian or something? How come it stopped?
> 
> hows the doms mate? Feel like I've been hit by a train along with the pip in my delt lol


 Well it was a lot of chasing involved to get an agreed sponsorship from them. Same with Quest they were keen and I plugged them and received free goodies but nothing past from that either. I had quite a big following when i fought and had a few gyms that sponsored me plus a tattoo studio and an investment company. But all that doesnt matter now as i no longer fight.

Jesus lad I did Back/Hams/Calves toady.. High rep Deadlifts - 10reps at 140,160,170kg then 6 at 180kg (really wanted 10  lol.

Think the endurance got me the most as I am not use to high reps as I usually followed 5x5 etc.

Adding swimming in on a wed to break the weights up and get the cardio up also


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

herc said:


> Well it was a lot of chasing involved to get an agreed sponsorship from them. Same with Quest they were keen and I plugged them and received free goodies but nothing past from that either. I had quite a big following when i fought and had a few gyms that sponsored me plus a tattoo studio and an investment company. But all that doesnt matter now as i no longer fight.
> 
> Jesus lad I did Back/Hams/Calves toady.. High rep Deadlifts - 10reps at 140,160,170kg then 6 at 180kg (really wanted 10 [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG] lol.
> 
> ...


 Not surprised mate you was fvcking good at it!

Lol hard work yeh, be back into it soon can feel the test kicking in properly anyway with me coming from cruise dose, felt good can't wait for the tren to start, love it in the gym on that stuff!

Never go swimming but that will melt the fat away.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Plate said:


> Not surprised mate you was fvcking good at it!
> 
> Lol hard work yeh, be back into it soon can feel the test kicking in properly anyway with me coming from cruise dose, felt good can't wait for the tren to start, love it in the gym on that stuff!
> 
> Never go swimming but that will melt the fat away.


 Yes hoping the swimming melts fat and gives good muscle endurance also. I didn't want to say but i felt better today with injecting the test,tren,mast yesterday. Cant wait til the next photo update


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Went for a late night session was surprised how many train at this time

shoulders/tri's

Db lateral raises

db shoulder press

db shrugs

machine press

single arm extension

straight bar push down

15 mins steady state treadmill

aching like a b1tch!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Rest day today, my macros for the day, add an extra 40g of protien as I can't for the life of me find the arla protien yogurts on there..









i dont normally count anything but just thought I would see what my macros look like


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So gunna give the gym a miss tonight and rest got some bad doms

pinned my left delt today and getting pain in my bicep as well, glutes next week so give them a break

diets been ok looking forward to a meal out sat night


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Rest day today, my macros for the day, add an extra 40g of protien as I can't for the life of me find the arla protien yogurts on there..
> 
> View attachment 122134
> 
> ...


 Try searching "Protein Strawberry per 200g Pot"


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Try searching "Protein Strawberry per 200g Pot"


 Dunno mate, having a brain fart lol

never mind I'm only really bothered about how much protien I'm getting, can tell carbs are relatively low

gym session done was dead because of the snow so everyone will have been at the supermarket ransacking the tinned foods and bottled water

did an all over body work out going to rest now till Monday as I was feeling twinges And stuff pulling so will give myself a proper break


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Good meal, good company, brilliant night!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Went for a session today at my old gym, think I'm going to train there from now on, missed it tbh

chest/bi's

db seated curls

cable hammers 1 set

across body hammers 2 sets

single arm machine curl

incline db press

flat db flys

cable crossovers

flat bb bench press

was a sh1t session, felt weak, just wasn't into it, grinded it out till the end tho, looking ok most of the water has dropped away again

taken a couple hours ago, hairy Kent


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good work grinding the session out mate they're always the toughest when your just not feeling it.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Good work grinding the session out mate they're always the toughest when your just not feeling it.


 Cheers mate could have easily just fvcked it off half way through lol, don't know why I felt like that, got good rest and good food this weekend so thought I would be well up for it

maybe my estro or something, see how I am tomoz


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Not really updated this week but I have been training, no booze for 2 weeks and eating well, abs are coming back out now if I stay on track I could do really well on this cycle just need to stay motivated so when the gear kicks in properly it will work its magic, pic from today


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Plate said:


> Not really updated this week but I have been training, no booze for 2 weeks and eating well, abs are coming back out now if I stay on track I could do really well on this cycle just need to stay motivated so when the gear kicks in properly it will work its magic, pic from today
> 
> View attachment 122556


 Stay on track and let the gear help do the magic with your diet and training. Looking good mate!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking well man keep at it.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Stay on track and let the gear help do the magic with your diet and training. Looking good mate!


 Cheers mate yeh I always aim to do it but I'm one of those where I see improvements and loosen up with the diet and drink, need to stick with it this time


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Looking well man keep at it.


 Cheers mate how are you doing with the cut?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> Good meal, good company, brilliant night!
> 
> View attachment 122273


 This looks delicious,.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> This looks delicious,.


 Yeh it's good food, been to that tapas place 3 times now it's that nice


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate how are you doing with the cut?


 Going well cheers mate. Definitely moving in the right direction which is the main thing.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well took the lad to football training with his new team this morning, looks like he's playing tomorrow too, walking to the field I was wheezing like a good en

the darkness has descended with the tren too and waking up early as fvck, not smashed my car window or filed for divorce yet so I'm ok still


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Well took the lad to football training with his new team this morning, looks like he's playing tomorrow too, walking to the field I was wheezing like a good en
> 
> the darkness has descended with the tren too and waking up early as fvck, not smashed my car window or filed for divorce yet so I'm ok still


 You will be choke slamming the first kid that tackles your lad :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You will be choke slamming the first kid that tackles your lad [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 Lol will be one of those dads that stands shouting at everyone thinking I'm the coach


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haven't really been arsed to update this, haven't realy been arsed with anything tbh been forcing my sessions out lately too, until tonight went with the same can't be arsed mentality but smashed it, and just like that I'm back in the game

diet could be better will get that back in check, difficult when the Mrs isn't dieting at the same time cos she won't not eat sh1t food because I'm dieting and with my will power i fold like an a4 sheet of paper


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Not really updated this week but I have been training, no booze for 2 weeks and eating well, abs are coming back out now if I stay on track I could do really well on this cycle just need to stay motivated so when the gear kicks in properly it will work its magic, pic from today
> 
> View attachment 122556


 Looking good mate :thumb:

What's your weight now?

#5ft7crew


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:
> 
> What's your weight now?
> 
> #5ft7crew


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:

10st 13lbs was 11.4lbs 3 weeks ago mostly water I reckon, was holding a lot

#datmanletlyf


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> 10st 13lbs was 11.4lbs 3 weeks ago mostly water I reckon, was holding a lot
> 
> #datmanletlyf


 Going well then, I might get a log up next month not sure haha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Going well then, I might get a log up next month not sure haha.


 For the cut? Go for it, it's good to track it it's helped with tracking all my progress


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> For the cut? Go for it, it's good to track it it's helped with tracking all my progress


 Yeah might help with motivation, never done a cut before  .


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah might help with motivation, never done a cut before  .


 Lol what's the plan?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Plate said:


> 10st 13lbs was 11.4lbs 3 weeks ago mostly water I reckon, was holding a lot


 11st @ 5'7"? You should be looking more defined in your photo then. Maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> 11st @ 5'7"? You should be looking more defined in your photo then. Maybe it's the lighting.


 I wouldn't lie about being that light lol

to be able to tell from a photo is difficult when adding in the amount of muscle mass, and tbh I aren't holding much so that's probably why I'm so light, Don't know tbh


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Plate said:


> I wouldn't lie about being that light lol
> 
> to be able to tell from a photo is difficult when adding in the amount of muscle mass, and tbh I aren't holding much so that's probably why I'm so light, Don't know tbh


 I have a decent camera and a tripod but it's hard to get the right lighting solution, having a lot of hair like you doesn't help me either but I'm not going to shave it off bald, the regrowth feels itchy to fvck, can't stand it! By the way your avatar looks good, shadows help a lot with perception of muscle depth. Add a fake tan and some oil, even better.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Lol what's the plan?


 Test/tren/mast and adjust diet/macros accordingly. 12 weeks should be subtle enough don't want to waste away  .


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well all day yesterday and last night been in bed cuddling a mop bucket, not been able to keep anything down except a bit of water

going to try with some toast if it stays down I might be able to go for a session later

missed my jab too so will do that today hopefully


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry to hear you got the lurgy lad keep thy chin up fluids on some alka seltzer/berocca for essential salts and rest up wouldn't work out as it lowers the immune system get well soon buddy


 Cheers mate Will pick some up today, going for a session soon going to sweat it out of me lol

feeling miles better after a bit of food so think I'm over it now, unless I pass out in the gym lol will look like a right cvnt if I do, got a training partner today anyway a lad who's on leave from Germany so going to have to go will just take it steady


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Good on ya lad hope you have blown it out and have a dece sesh let me know when ur fighting fit and il come over for a sesh me Sen [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Yeh sound mate

went for a sesh earlier feel like sh2t again lol going to give tomorrow a miss and recover properly


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So well and truly off the wagon now diets been shocking!

had the woman in the sandwich shop trying to get my top off just now, vultures!

starting to think I spend too much time in there for this sort of sh1t to be happening


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Plate said:


> So well and truly off the wagon now diets been shocking!
> 
> had the woman in the sandwich shop trying to get my top off just now, vultures!
> 
> starting to think I spend too much time in there for this sort of sh1t to be happening


 Take her round the back for a quickie!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So took my 3 days antibiotics course and I'm still just as bad, if not worse, been in bed for a week now so not a water infection

went to docs again today and got bloods done as she thinks it might be kidney or liver related, getting a scan sorted for kidneys too..

hoping its just a kidney infection so I can get some antibiotics to sort it but who knows will have to wait and see


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

s**t, sorry to hear mate. Hope it's nothing serious and you get it sorted


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ares said:


> s**t, sorry to hear mate. Hope it's nothing serious and you get it sorted


 She seemed pretty certain it could be a kidney infection but wants to do a scan and that to be safe I think, see what bloods say Friday anyway cheers bud


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> She seemed pretty certain it could be a kidney infection but wants to do a scan and that to be safe I think, see what bloods say Friday anyway cheers bud


 Hope s**t gets sorted soon mate.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Hope s**t gets sorted soon mate.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Feeling human today, think hammering the water is helping and lots of rest, got over ten hours sleep last night so maybe that's why I'm feeling ok

meant to be going to the lakes wi the kids tomoz but going to have to hold off for now


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So came away to the lakes with the fam as my bloods came back in range, I am feeling better tbh so still not sure what it is, will book in next week see if they still want to send me for a scan..

hope the weather improves, bag of sh1t today! Hopefully go for a walk or summet, there is a go ape near by so that sounds good

Just had steak wi the kids for tea


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Hope you get to the bottom of it dude and I certainly hope it's nowt bad just sommat like estrogen playing up missed the pics in your pants ...... No **** ....... Ok maybe 95%


 Cheers pal, Will figure it out somehow..

lol fixed that last bit for you mate..


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like you'll be right as rain soon but get the scans and test done just to be sure.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Cheers for fixing mate fat thumbs plus iPhone easy mistake  hope so if bloods are in range maybe a few man up pills ?


 dunno mate didn't have the energy to drag my arse out of bed for a week and a half plus other stuff, no idea what it was but it knocked the sh1t out of me

the only thing I can think of is the gear tbh but I can't be sure so who knows, seem to be recovering now I haven't pinned it for 2 week



GCMAX said:


> Sounds like you'll be right as rain soon but get the scans and test done just to be sure.


 Yhe getting there now mate and yeh going to get everything done if she says I can still have them


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Back to it, good shoulder/bi's session, feeling good and strong not looking too bad either

going to jab a ml of test 400 later too but give the tren a miss from now on, going to try the gsl stuff I have this time as well see how I feel off that


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Back to it, good shoulder/bi's session, feeling good and strong not looking too bad either
> 
> going to jab a ml of test 400 later too but give the tren a miss from now on, going to try the gsl stuff I have this time as well see how I feel off that


 Good to hear you're sorted now buddy.

Let us know how you get on with the gsl man.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Good to hear you're sorted now buddy.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the gsl man.


 Cheers mate feeling miles better so fvck knows what it was

yeh will do, not heard a bad word said about it so will see how I go


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chest/tri's done

bench press 85kg for 3 sets of 14-10 reps

db flys 14kg for 3 sets of 14 reps

incline db for 3 sets of 26kg of 14-10 reps

chest press machine

single arm cable extension

straight bar push down

rope cable pull down

15 mins on the grappler

10 mins steady state treadmill

food so far today is a bacon egg and mushroom butty lol chilli con carne with rice for tea and whatever sh1t I cram in my mouth later

happy days


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Good to see you didn't die now smash this cut an make me feel bad for stopping mine lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Good to see you didn't die now smash this cut an make me feel bad for stopping mine lol


 Haha I just pulled through, starting back on it today with the dieting, I still think you should have carried on lol

didnt jab the test last week going to start today, along with my diet, just going to keep carbs as low as possible and be consistent in and out the gym

session done shoulders/bi's

db curls got up to 20kg but form went to sh1t so dropped back down to 16kg

across body hammers

db single arm curl resting on bench

Db shoulder press

db side lateral raises

db seated shrugs

cable side lateral raises

15 mins on grappler

some strange fvckers in the pure gym I use, seen a guy stood in the middle of the gym watching TV with his arms crossed, must have been there a good ten minutes..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Haha I just pulled through, starting back on it today with the dieting, I still think you should have carried on lol
> 
> didnt jab the test last week going to start today, along with my diet, just going to keep carbs as low as possible and be consistent in and out the gym
> 
> ...


 I'll finish my cut one day lol get that quad separation n walk round in just zyzz shorts all day


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Just jabbed a ml of test 400 and mast prop probably won't see much from the mast with only jabbing it twice a week but fvck it may as well use it


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Just jabbed a ml of test 400 and mast prop probably won't see much from the mast with only jabbing it twice a week but fvck it may as well use it


 How's the pip from it today buddy?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> How's the pip from it today buddy?


 None at all mate the oil is the thinnest I have used so far, dont really get pip in my glutes anymore tho, I do in my delts so will see how that goes next week


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> None at all mate the oil is the thinnest I have used so far, dont really get pip in my glutes anymore tho, I do in my delts so will see how that goes next week


 Sounds good mate I've always found test 400 to be quite pippy so that's promising. See how it fairs up in the Delts then buddy.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Sounds good mate I've always found test 400 to be quite pippy so that's promising. See how it fairs up in the Delts then buddy.


 Yeh i will let you know mate


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Yeh i will let you know mate


 Cheers buddy. :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Daughter: how long does it go in for dad?

Me: 30 seconds love

daughter: ok









mong


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> Daughter: how long does it go in for dad?
> 
> Me: 30 seconds love
> 
> ...


 Looks lush...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Looks lush...


 You would eat that?

you would have no teeth left lol was harder than the plate its on


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Anyway still chugging away gear is starting to kick in coz I'm sweating like a pig again, can say I feel much from the mast but I didn't think I would, can tell the test 400 is good stuff tho @Flipper

quick update pic


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Anyway still chugging away gear is starting to kick in coz I'm sweating like a pig again, can say I feel much from the mast but I didn't think I would, can tell the test 400 is good stuff tho @Flipper
> 
> quick update pic
> 
> View attachment 124714


 Good man. Sounds good and you're looking well bro.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Good man. Sounds good and you're looking well bro.


 Cheers mate the oil is really thin too makes it a lot easier to draw and pin it


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate the oil is really thin too makes it a lot easier to draw and pin it


 Will definitely be looking into it when my current stash runs down a bit.

Cheers for keeping me updated.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Will definitely be looking into it when my current stash runs down a bit.
> 
> Cheers for keeping me updated.


 No worries bud


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Anyway still chugging away gear is starting to kick in coz I'm sweating like a pig again, can say I feel much from the mast but I didn't think I would, can tell the test 400 is good stuff tho @Flipper
> 
> quick update pic
> 
> View attachment 124714


 What lab is the test 400 bud?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> What lab is the test 400 bud?


 Gsl mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Gsl mate


 Have you tried the sus? I'm loving the sust.

I might try the Rip Blend soon.... never triewd Tren though


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> You would eat that?
> 
> you would have no teeth left lol was harder than the plate its on


 Iifym. Though I think any potential macros may have been cremated there.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Have you tried the sus? I'm loving the sust.
> 
> I might try the Rip Blend soon.... never triewd Tren though


 No mate just the test 400 and mast prop, only pinning the mast prop Monday Thursday so it's probably not doing anything lol

heard good things about the tren tho, I won't be using tren anymore tho 

use the short ester blend just in case it's not for you, reckon you will be fine tho


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Iifym. Though I think any potential macros may have been cremated there.


 Lol me too, could eat it just for the jaw gains


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Suns out again just been for a session, stayed out the beer garden all week could drill a hole in the wall with my penis.. Life's good boys life's good


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Plate said:


> Daughter: how long does it go in for dad?
> 
> Me: 30 seconds love
> 
> ...


 It's.......umm....umm...caremalised?

phew...thinkigotawaywiththat.....


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flubs said:


> It's.......umm....umm...caremalised?
> 
> phew...thinkigotawaywiththat.....


 Haha it's more crematelised..

Just made that word up notify the dictionary guy


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Been out for a meal tonight, food mmmm diets on hold for the night


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dessert, dessert, my kingdom for dessert..... :drool: . You teaser you....hehe


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Dessert, dessert, my kingdom for dessert..... :drool: . You teaser you....hehe


 Oh it was naughty, not as good as the burnt pizza tho


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> Been out for a meal tonight, food mmmm diets on hold for the night
> 
> View attachment 124871
> View attachment 124872
> ...


 anal for nightcap?

not offering


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> anal for nightcap?
> 
> not offering


 Not looking like it, fvckin useless at drinking


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So will update this, since I started working I have hit the gym once this week absaloutly knackered and been missing jabs and sh1t

got my holiday coming up soon Aswell but weight is staying down because I'm busy and hardly eating, not ideal but it's good to be working

few drinks tonight but I'm back in half 7 tomoz till 5 so just a few

will aim for 4 days in the gym next week, will have to drag my arse there tho


----------

